# Estação meteorológica PCE FWS-20



## AndréFrade (2 Ago 2011 às 15:08)

Bom, vou comprar esta estação, devo-a encomendar se não hoje, nos próximos dias.









> Estación meteorológica con 5 sensores y mástil (para dirección del viento, velocidad del viento, temperatura, humedad relativa, pluviosidad) / función de alarma / puerto USB / software de análisis
> Esta estación meteorológica es un equipo multifuncional que cubrirá sus expectativas. Tanto en el ámbito privado y el profesional, esta estacion meteorologica le fascinará. Esta estación meteorológica le permite detectar de forma precisa la dirección del viento, la velocidad del viento, la temperatura, la humedad relativa y la pluviosidad. Esta es sólo una pequeña selección de las prestaciones que ofrece esta estación meteorológica. Además tiene la posibilidad de activar diferentes funciones de alarma en la estacion meteorologica (velocidad del aire, presión atmosférica, etc.). Con la ayuda de esta estación meteorológica podrá decidir entre otras cosas, que clase de ropa sería apropiada ponerse, o si debe regar el jardín o no, y mucho más. Los valores meteorológicos se envían por radio a la base a una distancia máxima de 100 metros. Esta estacion meteorologica está equipada con la última tecnología en el análisis meteorológico. La pantalla táctil le permite recuperar de forma muy sencilla los valores de la estación meteorológica. El transmisor es alimentado por un módulo solar y un acumulador. El puerto USB, que incluye el cable USB, le permite transmitir los datos de la estación meteorológica a su PC o portátil. Estos datos van acompañados de fecha y hora para poder analizarlos en período de tiempo más largo. Aquí puede memorizar los valores meteorológicos de forma ilimitada. El software de análisis que se incluye en el envío, le permite analizar y comparar la fluctuación meteorológica mediante gráficos y diagramas a través de un tiempo prolongado. Incluimos en el envío todo lo que necesita para puesta en marcha de la estacion meteorologica.



*---------------------------*



> Funciones de la estación base
> - Temperatura interior en grados Celsius o Fahrenheit
> - Temperatura exterior en grados Celsius o Fahrenheit
> - Humedad relativa interior
> ...








http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html

Opiniões ?


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Ago 2011 às 17:21)

Boas,
Tambem tenho uma dessas e estou contentissimo
No teu caso e nesta altura, iria para a WH3080, que é uma PCE-fws 20, mas com mais uns sensores...e possivelmente em Espanha (PCE-Spain) ainda não esteja em venda


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2011 às 09:48)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Tambem tenho uma dessas e estou contentissimo
> No teu caso e nesta altura, iria para a WH3080, que é uma PCE-fws 20, mas com mais uns sensores...e possivelmente em Espanha (PCE-Spain) ainda não esteja em venda



Já lhe disse isso muitas vezes e a diferença são 15€ mas não, esta vidrado na 1080 e mais nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Ago 2011 às 11:15)

A protecção que o sensor de temperatura tem serve de RS ?


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2011 às 11:43)

Não, o ideal é fazeres um. 

Ve este topico.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...eca-da-caparica-almada-4728-2.html#post222871


----------



## rse (4 Ago 2011 às 00:25)

lsalvador disse:


> Já lhe disse isso muitas vezes e a diferença são 15€ mas não, esta vidrado na 1080 e mais nada.



eu diria o mesmo que o salvador. Eu tenho uma desde Jan2011 e não estou nada arrependido.. 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/estacao-meteorologia-pce-5240-6.html#post289734

Se fosse agora a única diferença seria mesmo optar pela nova versão (ainda não há sob a marca PCE mas já é comercializada sob a marca Watson WH3081, que no fundo é Fine Offset Electronics tal como a PCE): http://www.foshk.com/Weather_Professional/WH3081.htm

podes ver uma discussão mais avançada deste tópico aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/nova-pce-fws-xx-5597.html

abraço
rse


----------



## Geiras (4 Ago 2011 às 01:47)

Muito boa escolha a da Estação, André 

Faz um RS, acredita que é muito fácil e eficaz.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Ago 2011 às 09:10)

Está decidido, Terça-Feira irei encomenda-la para na próxima Sexta-Feira chegar.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Ago 2011 às 21:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> Está decidido, Terça-Feira irei encomenda-la para na próxima Sexta-Feira chegar.



Mais quais delas?


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2011 às 09:40)

Para preencher tenho de colocar:

Población:

Provincia:

O que é isso ?


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2011 às 10:10)

AndréFrade disse:


> Para preencher tenho de colocar:
> 
> Población:
> 
> ...



Mero formalismo cuja resposta não é assim tão importante   (desde que todos os dadods de morada estejam completos e correctos)

Mas podes colocar por exemplo a freguesia em Poblacion e o distrito e/ou concelho em Provincia.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2011 às 10:12)

vitamos disse:


> Mero formalismo cuja resposta não é assim tão importante
> 
> Mas podes colocar por exemplo a freguesia em Poblacion e o distrito em Provincia.



Obrigado !  

Até ela chegar, vão-me falando dela, se for possivel s.f.f


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Ago 2011 às 13:59)

Boas
Se a vais encomendar manda mail para o Jesus Pena (PCE-Spain)...se não quiseres ir pelo formulario normal


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2011 às 14:06)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Se a vais encomendar manda mail para o Jesus Pena (PCE-Spain)...se não quiseres ir pelo formulario normal



Não, eu envio o formulário pedido, e depois o que faço ? 

Envia e já está ?


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Ago 2011 às 17:08)

Eu não encomendei pelo formulário.
Mandei mail para o Jesus Pena e o negocio foi todo por ele, desde a transferencia bancaria, factura, transporte e afins...até o problema que tive com o transmissor tambem lhe mandei mail e foi ele que tratou de tudo.
Pelo formulario não sei como funciona...


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

filipe cunha disse:


> Eu não encomendei pelo formulário.
> Mandei mail para o Jesus Pena e o negocio foi todo por ele, desde a transferencia bancaria, factura, transporte e afins...até o problema que tive com o transmissor tambem lhe mandei mail e foi ele que tratou de tudo.
> Pelo formulario não sei como funciona...



Ok, obrigado


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Ago 2011 às 10:53)

Estação encomendada !!  

Como começo a construir um site já para ela ?


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Ago 2011 às 13:08)

Já instalei o cumulus..E agora ?


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Ago 2011 às 21:14)

Quando a tiveres torna-se mais facil todo o processo


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 14:04)

Confirmado, a estação chega amanhã !


----------



## FranciscoAlex (11 Ago 2011 às 23:30)

Vais ver que a estação não te vai deixar mal, eu próprio tenho uma e estou contentíssimo  
Amanhã vou montá-la na casa do meu avô  estou ansiosíssimo  
Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 23:30)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Vais ver que a estação não te vai deixar mal, eu próprio tenho uma e estou contentíssimo
> Amanhã vou montá-la na casa do meu avô  estou ansiosíssimo
> Abraços



Também, estou desejoso que ela chegue


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 12:53)

Telefonaram agora, chega dentro de 3 horas...Que ansiedade


----------



## FranciscoAlex (12 Ago 2011 às 13:06)

Está quase   depois diz como foi a chegada da "menina"


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Ago 2011 às 13:55)

Boas
Sim senhora uma grande ansiedade...merece um bom diario de bordo


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 14:02)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Sim senhora uma grande ansiedade...merece um bom diario de bordo



Restam 2 horas 

Contagem decrescente


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 14:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> Restam 2 horas
> 
> Contagem decrescente



Respira fundo....


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 14:46)

Pedro disse:


> Respira fundo....



Falta 1 hora 

Tá quase...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 14:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Falta 1 hora
> 
> Tá quase...



Já fizeste o rs ?


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 14:57)

Vejam la a carrinha não tenha problemas e volte para trás...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 14:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já fizeste o rs ?



Não, espero que ela chegue, vejo tudo o que tenho a ver  e depois faço.


----------



## trepkos (12 Ago 2011 às 14:58)

Tens local indicado para a instalação da estação? para apresentação de valores fiáveis e vais ter um site para colar dados online?


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 14:59)

trepkos disse:


> Tens local indicado para a instalação da estação? para apresentação de valores fiáveis e vais ter um site para colar dados online?



Local tenho, ficará no telhado da vivenda, e sim vou ter site.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2011 às 16:42)

Não te esqueças de a colocar no Wunderground  Mais uma adição à Margem Sul.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Ago 2011 às 17:08)

Presumo que a estas horas já tenha chegado....


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Ago 2011 às 17:35)

Cá para mim a carrinha teve mesmo uma avaria e ele nunca mais apareceu.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 17:36)

Chegou !!! Já dou noticias.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2011 às 17:40)

Depois mete fotos também.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 17:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chegou !!! Já dou noticias.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 18:01)

Já está montada e já ligada ao pc..

Como meto os dados na net ?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 18:04)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já está montada e já ligada ao pc..
> 
> Como meto os dados na net ?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ologica-disponibilizar-dados-online-1672.html


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Ago 2011 às 18:07)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chegou !!! Já dou noticias.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY



> Já está montada e já ligada ao pc..
> 
> Como meto os dados na net ?



Puxa, foi rápido!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 18:14)

Obrigado Mário..

A chegada: 






Montada, muito confusa, mas já tem "pés":


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 19:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Obrigado Mário..
> 
> A chegada:
> 
> ...



Boa sorte com toda a montagem... Se for preciso qualquer coisa, dispõe, da mesma forma que esperaria de ti...


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Ago 2011 às 20:12)

Com a PCE, não há derrapagens e há sempre uma alegria no ar
Vá põe isso a bulir


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2011 às 21:39)

Para software da estação recomendo o Cumulus  As PCE dão se bem com ele.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 22:23)

Com a bela ajuda do SpiderVV, a estação está configuradissima no software cumulus.

Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

De nada. Eu nem tenho uma estação com ligação e o Cumulus é facílimo


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Ago 2011 às 23:28)

Agora só falta no Wunderground, qual é o link, qual é?


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2011 às 10:16)

Até o Dew Point ela tem ..


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2011 às 10:39)

AndréFrade disse:


> Até o Dew Point ela tem ..



Isso até a Auriol...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2011 às 10:56)

Segunda-Feira a estação vai ser instalada, e vai ser posta em alguns sites.

Depois o RS será feito !


----------



## Mjhb (13 Ago 2011 às 13:50)

AndréFrade disse:


> Segunda-Feira a estação vai ser instalada, e vai ser posta em alguns sites.
> 
> Depois o RS será feito !



Um conselho... Trata primeiro de fazer um RS para proteger o sensor, e dar dados fidedignos aos visitantes do teu website, e então pensa em pô-la online, ok?


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2011 às 17:56)

Novidades?


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2011 às 18:13)

Pedro disse:


> Novidades?



Calma, só 2ª feira


----------



## Geiras (15 Ago 2011 às 01:01)

filipe cunha disse:


> Calma, só 2ª feira



SEGUNDA-FEIRA!!

Já está instalada?


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Ago 2011 às 06:58)

Geiras disse:


> SEGUNDA-FEIRA!!
> 
> Já está instalada?



A esta hora que aqui estou, já se consegue ver algo no telhado, já está?


----------



## Geiras (15 Ago 2011 às 14:43)

filipe cunha disse:


> A esta hora que aqui estou, já se consegue ver algo no telhado, já está?



Acabei de passar perto do montijo e não me pareceu ver PCE's nos telhados 

Ainda não está?


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Ago 2011 às 17:18)

Geiras disse:


> Acabei de passar perto do montijo e não me pareceu ver PCE's nos telhados
> 
> Ainda não está?



Bem, o manual da PCE diz algures para não colocar a PCE no telhado a uma segunda feira que coincida com feriado

"No coloque la estación meteorológica en el techo hasta el lunes para que coincidiera con las vacaciones." 

Está a fazer o RS


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2011 às 17:28)

filipe cunha disse:


> "No coloque la estación meteorológica en el techo hasta el lunes para que coincidiera con las vacaciones."




Já passam 17 horas, devia ter começado ás 0:00.000 a fazer o RS  Fora de brincadeiras, boa sorte com o RS e a montagem para depois haver mais uma adição no Weather Underground.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Ago 2011 às 19:02)

filipe cunha disse:


> Bem, o manual da PCE diz algures para não colocar a PCE no telhado a uma segunda feira que coincida com feriado
> 
> "No coloque la estación meteorológica en el techo hasta el lunes para que coincidiera con las vacaciones."
> 
> Está a fazer o RS



É isso mesmo.

Não me lembrei que hoje era feriado e não tive o dia todo em casa.

Brevemente dou noticias


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 13:57)

Entre hoje e amanhã talvez instale a estação..

Obrigado.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 16:36)

Para ter dados fiáveis, em relação á instalação o que faço ?


----------



## lsalvador (16 Ago 2011 às 16:39)

Ter um RS em condições, o anemometro o mais alto possível, sem oscilações para assim não perder rajadas. 

E claro, meter isso a debitar dados para a net.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 17:52)

Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Ago 2011 às 18:34)

AndréFrade disse:


> Para ter dados fiáveis, em relação á instalação o que faço ?



Desculpa o Off topic,mas isso já devia estar a bulir
Faz as coisas com calma


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 18:54)

Filipe, a previsão do tempo pode ser calibrada como ?

É uma previsão ou sou eu que aldrabo ?


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Ago 2011 às 19:00)

AndréFrade disse:


> Filipe, a previsão do tempo pode ser calibrada como ?
> 
> É uma previsão ou sou eu que aldrabo ?



Podes aldrabar (mas só agora), e depois varia conforme a Pressure, que tambem dá para a alterar

Agora presumo que por aí esteja Sol....

Manual pagina 14 e 15.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 19:02)

E depois ás 00h como apago os dados todos de seguida ?


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Ago 2011 às 19:12)

AndréFrade disse:


> E depois ás 00h como apago os dados todos de seguida ?



Na consola pag 16 e 17.
No cumulus-programas-cumulus-data e no bloco de notas de agosto apagas


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2011 às 19:18)

Uma nota: A todas as 0h o Cumulus conta um novo dia, não é preciso fazeres tudo manual, só para apagar os dados antigos de quando ainda não estava montada.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 21:29)

Estação instalada, brevemente dou noticias.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2011 às 12:47)

Como resetar os dados do cumulus ?


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Ago 2011 às 13:15)

AndréFrade disse:


> Como resetar os dados do cumulus ?



programas-cumulus-data e no bloco de notas de agosto apagas


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2011 às 13:18)

filipe cunha disse:


> programas-cumulus-data e no bloco de notas de agosto apagas



Filipe, acho que o Cumulus instala-se numa pasta isolada apenas no disco local, não vai para a pasta de programas. Pelo menos o meu não foi.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Ago 2011 às 13:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Filipe, acho que o Cumulus instala-se numa pasta isolada apenas no disco local, não vai para a pasta de programas. Pelo menos o meu não foi.





Ya, 
No meu--- o meu computador, disco C, programas, cumulus, data, ago11log

E não ---Todos os programas, cumulus....


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 15:34)

Já está !!

Estação no WU e no cumulus..Também no MeteoMontijo.

Máximas para já inflaccionadas devido á falta de RS, mas todos os restantes dados estão correctos.

Obrigado ao lsalvador e SpiderVV.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=38.708,-8.922&sp=ISETBALM5

http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 16:03)

Eu acho que devias era construir o RS rapidamente antes que estragues o sensor Termo-Higro...


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Ago 2011 às 19:40)

Muito bem, mais uma PCE


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Ago 2011 às 23:07)

Infelizmente o cumulus á varios dias nao abre no pc.. 

Como coloco o software Easy Weather no WU ?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2011 às 23:29)

Não sei como o software da PCE se porta com o WU ou se sequer o suporta. Como já perdeste dados a mais, recomendava-te a desinstalares o Cumulus completamente, perdendo os dados e reinstalando e reconfigurando, acho que será a única solução viável.

Mesmo assim terás os dados no histórico da PCE, portanto


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2011 às 21:16)

E por cá acabei também de encomendar a PCE  Ansioso pela chegada.


----------



## Geiras (8 Set 2011 às 21:30)

Então André? E esses dados online? E o RS?


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Set 2011 às 22:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> E por cá acabei também de encomendar a PCE  Ansioso pela chegada.



Pensei que já tinhas uma PCE
E porque não a WH3080?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2011 às 22:43)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pensei que já tinhas uma PCE
> E porque não a WH3080?



Não, apenas ajudei a configurar o Cumulus ao André que já o tenho explorado.  Porque não lhe conheço o site ainda e nem sei nada do preço, apesar de ser mais recente acho que não vá dar muitos mais benefícios que o sensor de UV


----------



## Estação SP (8 Set 2011 às 22:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não, apenas ajudei a configurar o Cumulus ao André que já o tenho explorado.  Porque não lhe conheço o site ainda e nem sei nada do preço, apesar de ser mais recente acho que não vá dar muitos mais benefícios que o sensor de UV



tem beneficios sim...
o painel solar carrega te a pilhas, tens o sensor qu ete mede a radiaçao solar em lux, mas depois o cumulos converte para W/m^2 e tens o sensor UV
a radiaçao solar é importante
e os outros sensores sao todos iguais a PCE
o preço anda pelos 100€


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2011 às 23:09)

Estação SP disse:


> tem beneficios sim...
> o painel solar carrega te a pilhas, tens o sensor qu ete mede a radiaçao solar em lux, mas depois o cumulos converte para W/m^2 e tens o sensor UV
> a radiaçao solar é importante
> e os outros sensores sao todos iguais a PCE
> o preço anda pelos 100€



A PCE que comprei também tem painel solar


----------



## Estação SP (8 Set 2011 às 23:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> A PCE que comprei também tem painel solar



já compras te??

Pois, pode ter mas só tem como funçao carregar as pilhas...
em quanto a WH3080 carrega as pilhas e tambem indica a radiaçao solar e UV


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2011 às 23:45)

Encomendei, pronto. Sei que UV e radiação solar também pode ser interessante de medir mas não conhecia bem a estação. A PCE é bem boa também.


----------



## Estação SP (9 Set 2011 às 00:20)

Pois, claro que é boa
isso é uma máquina, podias era ter investido na WH3080 só isso...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2011 às 15:47)

Geiras disse:


> Então André? E esses dados online? E o RS?



Já tinha aqui postado os link´s onde os dados estão a ser enviados, mas coloco de novo:

http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALM6


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2011 às 15:51)

Lá conseguiste reparar o problema finalmente.


----------



## Geiras (9 Set 2011 às 19:00)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já tinha aqui postado os link´s onde os dados estão a ser enviados, mas coloco de novo:
> 
> http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALM6



Ah pensei que ainda não tivesses resolvido isso.

Então e o RS já o começaste a construir?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2011 às 16:08)

Já chegou a PCE  Testei tudo, penso que esteja tudo nos conformes.  Só falta montá-la.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Set 2011 às 21:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já chegou a PCE  Testei tudo, penso que esteja tudo nos conformes.  Só falta montá-la.



Muito bem, vai dando noticiais...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 17:51)

E já está toda montada  Mas estou a ter problemas com o sinal, quando tinha apenas o sensor de temperatura no telhado, dava, agora com tudo não dá bem?  Ou actualiza quase a cada 3-5 minutos ou perde o sinal.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 18:36)

Uma actualização: fiz o acrescento da antena como explicado noutro tópico, não deu frutos... Não me parece que vá ter dados.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2011 às 20:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> E já está toda montada  Mas estou a ter problemas com o sinal, quando tinha apenas o sensor de temperatura no telhado, dava, agora com tudo não dá bem?  Ou actualiza quase a cada 3-5 minutos ou perde o sinal.



Que distancia tens entre o emissor e a consola e paredes há ?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 20:54)

Não sei bem mas é dum 2º para o 6º andar, mas está a receber agora, apesar de estar longe dos PC's...


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2011 às 21:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não sei bem mas é dum 2º para o 6º andar, mas está a receber agora, apesar de estar longe dos PC's...



Pois várias paredes,e tentares por o transmissor na extremidade do telhado e entrada do sinal pelo exterior pela janela


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 21:13)

Se vires as fotos, está quase na extremidade do telhado  Como disse funciona (apesar de actualizar meio tarde parece-me) mais  perto das janelas e onde há menos placas extra (escadas).


----------



## wheel18 (14 Out 2011 às 09:13)

Boas,

Desde ontem que a minha PCE (com cerca de 9 meses), por vezes, fica com o sinal de recepção de dados (na consola) ligado durante bastante tempo (normalmente apenas pisca cerca de 1 seg) após o qual, por vezes, fico sem valores dos sensores exteriores. Chegou a hora de trocar as pilhas ao transmissor exterior (que pilhas recomendam)? Ou existe outro problema?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Out 2011 às 13:59)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Desde ontem que a minha PCE (com cerca de 9 meses), por vezes, fica com o sinal de recepção de dados (na consola) ligado durante bastante tempo (normalmente apenas pisca cerca de 1 seg) após o qual, por vezes, fico sem valores dos sensores exteriores. Chegou a hora de trocar as pilhas ao transmissor exterior (que pilhas recomendam)? Ou existe outro problema?
> 
> Muito obrigado.




A minha tambem era assim com menos de 9 meses, e o sinal de transmissão ficava fixo um pouco de tempo e muitas vezes até acabava por cair a transmissão e depois só com reset à consola...pilhas não era
Transmiti à PCE e enviou-me outro transmissor novo e nunca mais caiu, defeito dos transmissores? humidade? (depois abriu-o e pareceu-me ter uns sinais de humidade).
Experimenta novas pilhas, mas eu na altura suspeitei por interferencias...pois era +- à mesma hora


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2011 às 18:26)

Por vezes por acaso costumo ter desses problemas, mas não têm sido comuns desde que movi a consola para outro lado, apesar de não ter feito aquilo em 1 mês. Dava-me picos e perdia o sinal muitas vezes, agora até está boa, mas por vezes falha a actualização 1-2-3 vezes (não muda os dados ao fim de 1-2 ou 3 vezes). E não sei se vai durar muito mais tempo que 3 semanas sem reset, Filipe como é que fizeste para te mandarem outro transmissor?
Isso causou com que o WU me desactivasse a estação mas depois reactivaram-na, agora andam de olho nela e continuam a desactivá-la sem picos porque dizem que a temperatura está alta de noite  Não tenho culpa de haver vento de NE


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Out 2011 às 20:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por vezes por acaso costumo ter desses problemas, mas não têm sido comuns desde que movi a consola para outro lado, apesar de não ter feito aquilo em 1 mês. Dava-me picos e perdia o sinal muitas vezes, agora até está boa, mas por vezes falha a actualização 1-2-3 vezes (não muda os dados ao fim de 1-2 ou 3 vezes). E não sei se vai durar muito mais tempo que 3 semanas sem reset, Filipe como é que fizeste para te mandarem outro transmissor?
> Isso causou com que o WU me desactivasse a estação mas depois reactivaram-na, agora andam de olho nela e continuam a desactivá-la sem picos porque dizem que a temperatura está alta de noite  Não tenho culpa de haver vento de NE



Na minha só acontecia as falhas à noite quando estava ao pé da consola, nunca o WU me fiz algo
Como na compra foi tudo por mail, na altura reportei a avaria, sempre com a factura anexada e passados 2 dias tinha outro na mão a custo zero, nem me pediram o "avariado"
Há outro dono de outra PCE que tambem pensa em comprar um transmissor, pois acho que perdeu a factura e custa +- 30€


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2011 às 20:49)

Ok obrigado, se ela me começar a falhar mais, logo vejo o que posso fazer.


----------



## wheel18 (15 Out 2011 às 09:51)

filipe cunha disse:


> A minha tambem era assim com menos de 9 meses, e o sinal de transmissão ficava fixo um pouco de tempo e muitas vezes até acabava por cair a transmissão e depois só com reset à consola...pilhas não era
> Transmiti à PCE e enviou-me outro transmissor novo e nunca mais caiu, defeito dos transmissores? humidade? (depois abriu-o e pareceu-me ter uns sinais de humidade).
> Experimenta novas pilhas, mas eu na altura suspeitei por interferencias...pois era +- à mesma hora



Obrigado Filipe,

Vou enviar mail a reportar o problema . Por enquanto é esporadico... mas é melhor prevenir.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Out 2011 às 00:20)

Por curiosidade, e de certeza que os transmissores podem ser diferentes (versões), pois o meu anterior quando perdia o sinal, jamais reiniciava e no cumulus daria sempre error e na consola os valores externos seriam -- e só com reset à consola é que retomava, com este transmissor por acaso hoje tinha um error, não detectado na consola, *15-10-2011 22:27:33 : Lost sensor contact!!!*, não havendo perda de sinal, nem referenciou no bloco de notas do cumulus
Portanto concerteza haverá transmissores que funcionam de forma diferente


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2011 às 13:38)

Mesmo que não detectado no datalogger da consola, ele pode perder o sinal e restituí-lo sem guardar nada no logger e o Cumulus acusar. Ou estavas a ver a consola a essa hora quando o Cumulus te avisou?

Hoje a minha decidiu passar-se e começa a actualizar quase de 5 em 5 minutos, muita falha, fiz reset à consola e já não quer apanhar o sinal. Não sei do que seja já


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Out 2011 às 16:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mesmo que não detectado no datalogger da consola, ele pode perder o sinal e restituí-lo sem guardar nada no logger e o Cumulus acusar. Ou estavas a ver a consola a essa hora quando o Cumulus te avisou?
> 
> Hoje a minha decidiu passar-se e começa a actualizar quase de 5 em 5 minutos, muita falha, fiz reset à consola e já não quer apanhar o sinal. Não sei do que seja já



No cumulus assinala com a luz vermelha no error. e vi mais tarde
Se depois do reset da consola não transmitir, ou é pilhas do emissor ou emissor nas couves ou interferencias


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2011 às 17:44)

Hoje troquei as pilhas ao meu e parece que ainda apanha mal o sinal ou nem o apanha, o que mais me intriga é que ela estava boa, apenas hoje de manhã começou a dar problemas... Como fizeste o mail para requisitares um novo transmissor à PCE? Manda PM se for preciso.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Out 2011 às 20:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Hoje troquei as pilhas ao meu e parece que ainda apanha mal o sinal ou nem o apanha, o que mais me intriga é que ela estava boa, apenas hoje de manhã começou a dar problemas... Como fizeste o mail para requisitares um novo transmissor à PCE? Manda PM se for preciso.



Boas
Basta anexares a factura e contares que já substituistes as pilhas tanto na consola como no emissor e a transmissão é má, no fundo, relatas o sucedido, nada de mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2011 às 20:36)

Okok  Agora o Cumulus parece-me dar Lost Sensor Contact mas a estação não me parece ficar a tracinhos, mas, noto que a velocidade média do vento fica constante de mais. Poderá perder o sinal a apenas uma variável?


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Out 2011 às 22:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Okok  Agora o Cumulus parece-me dar Lost Sensor Contact mas a estação não me parece ficar a tracinhos, mas, noto que a velocidade média do vento fica constante de mais. Poderá perder o sinal a apenas uma variável?



Boas
Era para ter já referido mas esqueci-me...os primeiros minutos (maximo ate 7) do inicio de cada hora, os dados exteriores são sempre os mesmos, é quando o emissor dá "prioridade" ao DCF
A minha dava lost sensor contact e tracinhos...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2011 às 18:18)

Ok!  Uma questão, qual o mail que usaste para os contactar? É que já começo a ter picos de novo....


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Out 2011 às 20:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ok!  Uma questão, qual o mail que usaste para os contactar? É que já começo a ter picos de novo....



Boas
http://www.pce-iberica.es/contactar.htm para alguem do departamento tecnico, c/c à gerencia


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 20:53)

Bem acho que a minha também não aguentou o temporal. Parou de me enviar dados de repente, e nunca tive a precipitação correcta, não sei por que razão, chove chove e não regista, e quando regista é pouco, o pluviómetro está exposto e bem seguro (apesar de me registar mm falsos com rajadas fortes  O mastro parece bem seguro)


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Out 2011 às 21:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem acho que a minha também não aguentou o temporal. Parou de me enviar dados de repente, e nunca tive a precipitação correcta, não sei por que razão, chove chove e não regista, e quando regista é pouco, o pluviómetro está exposto e bem seguro (apesar de me registar mm falsos com rajadas fortes  O mastro parece bem seguro)



Tira o emissor, e retira as pilhas e aquece toda a embalagem do sensor, não muito para não derreter o interior assim irá sair a humidade depois coloca as pilhas a ver se transmite
Quanto ao pluviometro, possivelmente terás uma teia de aranha no balancete


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 21:31)

Pois eu fiz reset à consola e vai transmitindo mas é mal e com muito espaço de tempo, e agora não poderei ir ao telhado devido à chuva. Sobre isso do pluviómetro, há uma ou duas semanas tirei as teias e aranhas todas penso, não sei mesmo o que se passará.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Out 2011 às 21:46)

O minha já está equipada para ir para o telhado...mas o mau tempo não deixa...com o novo RS de tubos


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 21:52)

Confunde-me que isto nunca me aconteceu com a Oregon e ela já esteve em muitas chuvadas com o mesmo RS  Mas agora pergunto-me se será humidade ou já defeito do transmissor e lá terei que contactar a PCE, que tenho andado a adiar


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Out 2011 às 21:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Confunde-me que isto nunca me aconteceu com a Oregon e ela já esteve em muitas chuvadas com o mesmo RS  Mas agora pergunto-me se será humidade ou já defeito do transmissor e lá terei que contactar a PCE, que tenho andado a adiar



Tudo depende dos sensores/emissores, o da PCE é muito pequeno para muita informação....e o rs original com os pratos do novo rs pouco ou nada protege das chuvas misturadas com vento laterais fortes, daí agora fiz uma coisa diferente


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 22:12)

Pois, o vento forte pode ter afectado isso, mas logo se verá qual foi o diagnóstico. E depois tens que mostrar esse RS


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2011 às 22:56)

filipe cunha disse:


> O minha já está equipada para ir para o telhado...mas o mau tempo não deixa...com o novo RS de tubos



Fotos?


----------



## Puma (27 Out 2011 às 18:30)

filipe cunha disse:


> O minha já está equipada para ir para o telhado...mas o mau tempo não deixa...com o novo RS de tubos



Estou ancioso para ver esse RS de tubos....pois qualquer dia irei trocar o meu feito artesanalmente, e nada melhor do que ter novas ideias. 

Para quando essas fotos


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2011 às 18:58)

Bem lá vou eu mandar o mail à PCE que ela decidiu ficar completamente maluca.  Cheguei a casa com 24mm e com o sensor já a perder sinal.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Out 2011 às 20:39)

A minha já está a bulir, fotos....a maquina ficou sem pilhas, já estão a recarregar


----------



## Puma (28 Out 2011 às 13:36)

filipe cunha disse:


> A minha já está a bulir, fotos....a maquina ficou sem pilhas, já estão a recarregar



As pilhas já estão recarregadas ?


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Out 2011 às 21:10)

Pilhas recarregadas, mas só tirei uma..


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Out 2011 às 21:13)

Para já noto temperaturas e humidade mais lineares, sem aqueles picos bruscos, como podem ver nos graficos no WU...DCF a funcionar, fan tambem


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2011 às 22:11)

Acho que posso estar interessado num desses, depois publica mais fotos e como fizeste  (Apesar do meu RS actual não ter erros ou muitos picos)


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Out 2011 às 22:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acho que posso estar interessado num desses, depois publica mais fotos e como fizeste  (Apesar do meu RS actual não ter erros ou muitos picos)



Com o entusiasmo a faze-lo nem pensei em fotos do durante
Amanhã tiro umas ao pormenor


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2011 às 22:26)

Ontem enviei o mail à PCE, agora é esperar. Ela agora está a transmitir bem até, não tem muita falha, por isso aproveitar.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2011 às 22:34)

Bem, ainda não percebi bem como é que o pluviómetro disto funciona. É que por vezes chove e vai acumulando (e acho que bem mal), e há outras que conta apenas quando parece que já não chove


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Nov 2011 às 21:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, ainda não percebi bem como é que o pluviómetro disto funciona. É que por vezes chove e vai acumulando (e acho que bem mal), e há outras que conta apenas quando parece que já não chove



É quando acaba de encher os 0,3mm, se é só depois de chover, pode ser que seja mastro a balançar com o vento
Quando a chuva vem com muito vento nem toda as gostas entram dentro do pluviometro


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2011 às 21:15)

É que nem há vento  Agora registou me 0,3mm assim do nada, sem estar a chover e 3 minutos depois perdeu o sinal. A PCE está me a pedir a estação toda para reparação no email...


----------



## Puma (2 Nov 2011 às 23:03)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pilhas recarregadas, mas só tirei uma..



Olá Filipe !

Gosto do teu RS caseiro ...mas será que podias colocar mais fotos tiradas de outro ângulo?

Podes igualmente explicar que tipo de materiais utilizaste e uma breve descrição de como o fizeste ?


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Nov 2011 às 20:29)

Puma disse:


> Olá Filipe !
> 
> Gosto do teu RS caseiro ...mas será que podias colocar mais fotos tiradas de outro ângulo?
> 
> Podes igualmente explicar que tipo de materiais utilizaste e uma breve descrição de como o fizeste ?




Mais por aqui
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ion-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729-26.html


----------



## wheel18 (5 Nov 2011 às 19:35)

Boas pessoal,

Bem a PCE está a sair-me uma bela treta :-(... Primeiro foi o transmissor exterior que se foi... agora o anemometro parou de rodar (abri e tem o rolamento bloqueado)...

Alem dos valores (especialmente humidade e pluviosidade) serem duvidosos a qualidade do material parece que é realmente para esquecer :-S

Acho que tenho realmente que comprar uma estação meteorologica a serio!!!

Cumprs.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2011 às 19:54)

Infelizmente sim, as PCE algumas têm muito problema. Os valores de humidade são bons, tens um RS em condições? De pluviosidade até concordo, e de vento podes ter tido má sorte, o meu está bom e já passou por ventanias.

Também é verdade que as Fine Offset (PCE) não têm controlo de qualidade, já quando vêm da fábrica na China e os sensores não têm verificação de erros. A culpa nem é da PCE/Watson, é dos fabricantes originais, Fine Offset.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Nov 2011 às 21:31)

A minha PCE tem andado bem, tenho feito varias mods, se fosse para a por no telhado e não ter o fetiche de fazer umas obritas, não tinha piada, aí comprava uma que anda-se sempre avariada
Tive um problema com o 1º emissor, a PCE enviou-me outro, e com o 2º tambem já tive problemas (agua no interior), mas em ambos bastou um "aquecimento a jeito e comedido" e funcionam bem os dois.... o resto dos sensores exteriores ainda nada a acrescentar
Agora a PCE avaria, é verdade, mas como em tudo até na net, raramente se relata os azares..costuma ser só felicidade


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Nov 2011 às 22:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Infelizmente sim, as PCE algumas têm muito problema. Os valores de humidade são bons, tens um RS em condições? De pluviosidade até concordo, e de vento podes ter tido má sorte, o meu está bom e já passou por ventanias.
> 
> Também é verdade que as Fine Offset (PCE) não têm controlo de qualidade, já quando vêm da fábrica na China e os sensores não têm verificação de erros. A culpa nem é da PCE/Watson, é dos fabricantes originais, Fine Offset.



Todas tem margens de erro
Mas um dia destes compro esta http://www.ambientweather.com/we52wiwest1.html só para verificar se a PCE mente muito....


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2011 às 22:21)

Não não é isso, verificação de erros digo quando há picos de dados, ou "pacotes" corrompidos. Ela não verifica e depois deixa que a consola receba dados maus.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Nov 2011 às 22:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não não é isso, verificação de erros digo quando há picos de dados, ou "pacotes" corrompidos. Ela não verifica e depois deixa que a consola receba dados maus.



Acho que isso na minha nunca aconteceu, o que já me aconteceu foi a falta de um ponto e virgula no bloco de notas do cumulus e ficou esse registo marado, mas de dacil correcção


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2011 às 22:54)

A mim já, algumas transmissões corrompidas, como por exemplo 57ºC assim do nada e 10% HR.


----------



## Lousano (5 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

Pelas vossas opiniões a PCE não é assim tão fiável.

Obrigado pelos contributos, só assim poderemos entender o relação/valor das estações disponíveis no mercado e acessíveis ao comum consumidor.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

Não, pelo contrário, a PCE é fiável para um principiante, ela é fiável, a qualidade em questões de avarias é que não é muita.


----------



## Geiras (5 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

Só por acaso, estou a ponderar já investir nesta PCE...


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2011 às 00:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não, pelo contrário, a PCE é fiável para um principiante, ela é fiável, a qualidade em questões de avarias é que não é muita.



Não estou a referir nada de mal em relação à estação em questão.

Apenas refiro que é bom serem referidos todos os defeitos e valores desse mecanismo, de modo a poder ser ponderado uma possível compra de alguém interessado.

Eu neste momento já tenho uma futura compra (2012) mentalizada.. apenas digo  que começa por DA e acaba por VIS, mas não revelo mais pormenores.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2011 às 10:37)

A minha proxima continua a ser de pobre e será outra fine offset, a wh3081 ou PCE compativel, tenho vindo a seguir esta, acho que sou o unico a visitá-la http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IWESTERN101
Quanto as avarias já o comentei atras, ninguem vem para cá relatar os azares, nem uma mudança de pilhas, nem um mastro mal fixo, nem uma aranhasita


----------



## wheel18 (6 Nov 2011 às 11:15)

Lousano disse:


> Não estou a referir nada de mal em relação à estação em questão.
> 
> Apenas refiro que é bom serem referidos todos os defeitos e valores desse mecanismo, de modo a poder ser ponderado uma possível compra de alguém interessado.
> 
> Eu neste momento já tenho uma futura compra (2012) mentalizada.. apenas digo  que começa por DA e acaba por VIS, mas não revelo mais pormenores.



Pois, de facto se queremos ter uma estação meteorologica, verdadeiramente digna dessa referencia, parece-me não haver muitas alternativas... Se queremos um "Kit de bricolage e visitas ao telhado" ai sim a oferta é ampla!

PS: Afinal as minhas suspeitas iniciais relativamente à PCE tinham fundamento: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-estacao-meteorologica-192-68.html#post256055

Cumprs.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2011 às 11:20)

wheel18 disse:


> Pois, de facto se queremos ter uma estação meteorologica, verdadeiramente digna dessa referencia, parece-me não haver muitas alternativas... Se queremos um "Kit de bricolage e visitas ao telhado" ai sem a oferta é ampla!
> 
> PS: Afinal as minhas suspeitas iniciais relativamente à PCE tinham fundamento: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-estacao-meteorologica-192-68.html#post256055
> 
> Cumprs.



Pois aí não procedeste politicamente correcto, não gostavas, devolvias, pelo menos poupavas esse
Outros tambem houve por aqui com praticamente os mesmos defeitos e calaram-se para sempre  ou devolveram


----------



## wheel18 (6 Nov 2011 às 11:59)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pois aí não procedeste politicamente correcto, não gostavas, devolvias, pelo menos poupavas esse
> Outros tambem houve por aqui com praticamente os mesmos defeitos e calaram-se para sempre  ou devolveram



Desculpa, mas vou discordar! O politicamente correto será, na tua opinião, não alertar para as experiencias negativas? O calar beneficia quem?! Não será esta a mais valia dos foruns? Permitir partilhar opiniões pessoais de forma isenta, permitindo que os outros utilizadores façam os seus juizos de valor e retirem conclusões? 

Na altura não devolvi, devido ao baixo risco (€€€) e comentarios positivos dos utilizadores do produto (aqui pelo forum). Porem, actualmente, apenas posso concluir que a experiencia com o produto seria curta na altura (a minha funcionou 9 meses sem problemas de maior) ou não gostam de referir os pontos negativos... Ou talvez eu tenha azar :-S. 
De qualquer forma, vamos ver até onde as "reclamações e dialogo" com a PCE podem levar... 

Cumprs.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2011 às 12:39)

wheel18 disse:


> Desculpa, mas vou discordar! O politicamente correto será, na tua opinião, não alertar para as experiencias negativas? O calar beneficia quem?! Não será esta a mais valia dos foruns? Permitir partilhar opiniões pessoais de forma isenta, permitindo que os outros utilizadores façam os seus juizos de valor e retirem conclusões?
> 
> Na altura não devolvi, devido ao baixo risco (€€€) e comentarios positivos dos utilizadores do produto (aqui pelo forum). Porem, actualmente, apenas posso concluir que a experiencia com o produto seria curta na altura (a minha funcionou 9 meses sem problemas de maior) ou não gostam de referir os pontos negativos... Ou talvez eu tenha azar :-S.
> De qualquer forma, vamos ver até onde as "reclamações e dialogo" com a PCE podem levar...
> ...



Existe algum user com mais info partilhada aqui pelo forum do que eu, negativas/ positivas/rs/fotos, etc, cá pelo forum, basta pesquisares os meus posts além, claro, de uns users que muito positivamente desenvolveram e muito bem a auriol
Quanto às outras marcas não as conheço, portanto não falo


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Tanta confusão que para aqui vai  Como utilizador duma PCE, não a posso repreender muito, ela é uma boa estação, e é fiável. Claro que tem os seus problemas e defeitos, plásticos fracos, sem detecção de erros, transmissões por vezes más, etc etc etc. Mas sem ser isso é uma boa estação e vai se aguentando, já passou chuvadas, temporais de vento, dias de 30 e tal graus e ainda está boa. Tenho-a há quase 2 meses, e apesar de já ter tido alguns problemas, tentei resolvê-los, por exemplo acrescentar a antena na consola. Presentemente tenho é um problema com o pluviómetro, que poderá ser mesmo aranhas ou teias dentro das balanças. Elas todas têm defeitos, esta é que tem mais, é low-cost.


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Nov 2011 às 19:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> ... Tenho-a há quase* 2 meses*, e apesar de já ter tido alguns problemas, tentei resolvê-los, ...



SpiderW,
Desculpe... quer dizer mesmo 2 meses? ou foi lapso?
2 meses ou 9 meses é muito pouco para aferir a fiabilidade de uma estação.
Uma discordância consigo: a culpa não é nada do fabricante (fineoffset). Eles fornecem aquilo que lhes é encomendado, e pelo valor pago não podemos exigir muito. A PCE/Watson são marcas "fantoche" (a expressão é minha e não intende menosprezar as estações) que revendem o que importam da china diretamente. Os gestores da watson e dapce encomendam material com certas caracteristicas e pronto. Nem um autocolante a dizer PCE têm de colar. vem tudo da china.

acredite que já tive pior que a PCE por um preço superior, como relatei aqui no forum.

Wheel18,
já reclamou junto do vendedor? como está fazer? Quala reação deles?
acredito que lhe dêm uma estação nova.
desculpe mas nós partilhamos esta postura, dizer o bem e o mal.
assim devemos continuar.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

Não estava a falar da fiabilidade, apenas do facto de algumas pessoas terem problemas dias depois. E pronto eu também os tive, não neguei. Por mim a PCE é uma boa estação pelo que vale, na minha opinião, apesar de ter os seus problemas. Sem menosprezar as Auriol's por exemplo, penso que essas sejam muito piores que uma PCE, e vêm do UK, não é só por "ser da china" que são de menos qualidade.


----------



## Geiras (6 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

Então vamos comparar Davis com Vaisalas? Boa?


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Nov 2011 às 22:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não estava a falar da fiabilidade, apenas do facto de algumas pessoas terem problemas dias depois. E pronto eu também os tive, não neguei. Por mim a PCE é uma boa estação pelo que vale, na minha opinião, apesar de ter os seus problemas. Sem menosprezar as Auriol's por exemplo, penso que essas sejam muito piores que uma PCE, e vêm do UK, não é só por "ser da china" que são de menos qualidade.



só um reparo, a Auriol que eu tive (e tenho) passa pelo UK, mas vem da china !
Isso te garanto eu.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2011 às 23:08)

O emissor da PCE, que custa 25€ (sem transporte), é o que tem dado mais problemas (falta de transmissão) pela falta de um RS que não deixe chegar agua até ele. O emissor não avaria, basta retirar as pilhas e seca-lo bem pelo exterior, ou abri-lo e limpa-lo e fica pronto a funcionar, tenho o original que bastou fazer isso, o mesmo se passou com o que me enviou a PCE em garantia.
Soube tambem agora que um colega tive o mesmo problema, o RS tombou e deixou de transmitir durante varios dias, as pilhas já estavam rebentadas, abriu o emissor limpou e está a funcionar.
Portanto um bom RS, que não deixe entrar agua pelas laterais


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2011 às 23:11)

c.bernardino disse:


> só um reparo, a Auriol que eu tive (e tenho) passa pelo UK, mas vem da china !
> Isso te garanto eu.



O que é que hoje de material electrico não venha da China


----------



## Geiras (6 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

Por acaso nunca tive problemas de água no sensor exterior, não sei se pela qualidade do material se pela maneira com que construí o meu RS.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2011 às 23:32)

Geiras disse:


> Então vamos comparar Davis com Vaisalas? Boa?




Geiras, também não tem comparação possível.

Isto é muito simples, paga-se X para ter o equipamento que vale esse X. Obviamente que comprando uma PCE ou outra estação de marca branca os problemas surgem mais cedo ou mais tarde. As Davis são um caso à parte, e realmente só acredita quem tem uma, em que se paga X para ter XXX.

Obviamente, que mais cedo ou mais tarde todas têm problemas, até as vaisalas. Basta ver os exemplos de algumas do I.M.

Vamos a números em relação à minha. Instalada em 1 de Outubro de 2007.

- 1497 Dias
- > 50 Meses
- O Datalogger regista a cada minuto, portanto já efectuou aproximadamente 2.155.680 registos. Nestes milhões de registos, 0 falhas na temperatura, hr, precipitação, vento, etc... ( e acreditem o wireless não falha)
- Manutenção até hoje: 2 pilhas, limpezas regulares ao pluviometro e uma ao FARS.

 Quando somarem o que pagaram pela 2 Auriois, 3 PCE, 1 Watson,etc... ao fim de 4 anos não têm um registo fiável e já gastaram mais do que pagavam por uma Davis. Somem a isto as chatices, cabelos brancos, etc... 

Voltando ao comentário despropositado do Geiras, tens toda a razão. O grande negócio é comprar uma Davis (500€) e ter resultados quase tão fiáveis como uma Vaisala (15000€). A asneira é pagar pela PCE (100€) e pensar sequer que se obtêm resultados comparáveis à Davis (500€).

Não quero ofender susceptibilidades, mas cada um tire as conclusões que quiser tirar.


----------



## Geiras (6 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

Hotspot, não querendo aqui entrar em conflitos, até porque respeito todos aqui, as suas opiniões e este fórum é como uma 2ª casa para mim.

O que eu quis dizer com aquele comentário estapafúrdio, é que neste fórum, o que está no topo de estações são as Davis, mas e se agora alguém chegasse aqui com uma Vaisala ou uma estação de outro mundo e começasse também a por em causa os dados de uma Davis? Iria certamente, gerir discussões...

Não querendo discutir com ninguém, o pessoal das Davis está tudo muito feliz com ela, e parece que quem arranja uma Davis, arranja também um dote de protecção com essa mesma estação, desvalorizando até à exaustão as restantes... Uma Vaisala ao pé da Davis, também não terá comparação possivel.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

HotSpot disse:


> A asneira é pagar pela PCE (100€) e pensar sequer que se obtêm resultados comparáveis à Davis (500€).



E isso é coisa que eu nunca pensei, claro que Davis é Davis, mas a PCE para o preço que é, não é nada má.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

Geiras disse:


> O que eu quis dizer com aquele comentário estapafúrdio, é que neste fórum, o que está no topo de estações são as Davis, mas e se agora alguém chegasse aqui com uma Vaisala ou uma estação de outro mundo e começasse também a por em causa os dados de uma Davis? Iria certamente, gerir discussões...



Geiras, as Davis não são estações de topo nem neste forum nem em qualquer parte do mundo. As Davis são simplesmente um best-buy neste mundo da meteorologia amadora. Aliás, não consigo imaginar este mundo da meteorologia amadora sem estes equipamentos. É para já a única forma de teres dados profissionais a um preço amador.

As Vaisala utilizadas pelo I.M. e tantas outras marcas de topo têm equipamentos muito superiores. Mas acredita que ficavas surpreendido se soubesses das opiniões que muitos meteorologistas, principalmente nos EUA mas não só, têm sobre as Davis. Aliás, se soubesses mesmo a opinião de muitos técnicos do I.M. sobre as Davis...

Voltando às Amadoras, eu digo-te porque quero ter a Davis. Porque quero ter um histórico fiável, não acordar todos os dias de manhã e verificar se a EMA está a funcionar, cada vez que chove saber se realmente o pluvio contou bem, se o anemometro apanhou aquela rajada que devia apanhar, não ter que utilizar o secador de cabelo cada vez que o sensor apanha humidade, não andar preocupado a ver se as pilhas estão fracas, não ter que fazer um RS e andar a confirmar se é fiável, não andar preocupado a pensar qual vai ser a minha próxima estação e mais importante no meu caso pessoal, disponibilizar os dados ao público e sentir que estou a prestar um bom serviço. Estas razões para mim, juntando o enorme entusiasmo que eu e nós todos temos pela meteorologia, são mais que suficientes para investir neste equipamento. Eu e outros tantos..



SpiderVV disse:


> E isso é coisa que eu nunca pensei, claro que Davis é Davis, mas a PCE para o preço que é, não é nada má.



Depende do ponto de vista. É bom ter um carro de 1000€ que anda. É melhor ter um carro de 5000€ que anda que um de 1000€ que não anda...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2011 às 00:12)

HotSpot disse:


> As Davis são simplesmente um best-buy neste mundo da meteorologia amadora. Aliás, não consigo imaginar este mundo da meteorologia amadora sem estes equipamentos. É para já a única forma de teres dados profissionais a um preço amador.



Totalmente de acordo.


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2011 às 00:51)

Concordo contigo, Hotspot, eu próprio demonstro insatisfação por vezes quando a minha pequena Auriol faz das suas. Eu que já tive no telhado à noite a fazer calibrações no pluviómetro antes que a chuva chegasse, estive no telhado com receio de acontecer alguma coisa ao anemómetro da estação enquanto haviam rajadas fortes que eram capazes de me atirar telhado fora... das vezes que tive de desmontar o RS para trocar as pilhas pois não estava a enviar os dados correctamente... obviamente que tendo uma Davis as coisas não seriam de longe assim, qualquer um que aqui está gostava de ter uma Davis.

Apenas acho nalguns comentários, alguma falta de valor às outras estações, podendo alguns membros se sentirem ofendidos, pois gastaram dinheiro em estações que, por não serem uma Davis, por não terem a mesma fiabilidade, qualidade etc. são desvalorizadas de tal maneira que até parece que são estações de deitar para o lixo...

Quem pode comprar uma Davis, compra quem não pode terá de se contentar com estações _low cost_...

A Davis, é uma estação que certamente irei adquirir futuramente e que me irá durar durante muito tempo.

Penso que das Davis, não há razões de queixa quanto a fiabilidade e qualidade, mas por exemplo, há casos aqui de Auriol's, PCE etc. que estão cheias de problemas, pluviómetros que nunca chegaram a funcionar, erros sistemáticos. Eu, tenho a minha Auriol há quase 1 ano, e funciona lindamente, isto pondo de lado a sua fiabilidade de dados. Outras, que passado 2, 3 meses já estavam no "lixo" porque deixaram de funcionar... Espero que a minha dure ainda muito tempo!

Só vos peço uma coisa, no dia que acharem dados meus aqui postados, gravemente incorrectos, avisem-me de imediato, tal como já o fizeram a outros membros  Até lá, terei todo o gosto postar os meus dados, mas também parte do bom senso de cada um, posta-los se não acharem irregularidades nestes, pois há um tal membro muito famoso e teimoso que acreditava na estupidez de dados que aqui postava.

Paz


----------



## PDias (7 Nov 2011 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

eu pessoalmente não tenho razões de queixa perante a PCE que tenho, já a tenho senão estou em erro à cerca de 3 anos(+ ou -) e até agora o único problema que tive foi de aquando do temporal de 23 de Dezembro de 2009 deixar de transmitir dados durante umas 12 horas, mas nesse dia também (não encontro explicação) tive um telemóvel da Nokia todo xpto que aquando do temporal ficou com o ecrâ branco e nunca mais funcionou.
Eu estou claramente satisfeito com a PCE porque não me têm dado problemas e para me iniciar neste mundo acho uma estação agradável, claro que agora mal possa (já ando com o bichinho aos saltos) a próxima aquisição será uma Davis claro.
Em relação às Auriol, ofereci uma ao meu pai e outra ao meu sogro, a do meu pai têm funcionado relativamente bem (Quinta do Conde), a do meu sogro já têm tido alguns problemas (Salvaterra de Magos).
A minha conclusão é que a PCE é muito boa para nos iniciarmos, para depois mais tarde darmos o salto para a Davis.
Fiquem bem!


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2011 às 13:57)

PDias disse:


> Em relação às Auriol, ofereci uma ao meu pai e outra ao meu sogro, a do meu pai têm funcionado relativamente bem (Quinta do Conde), a do meu sogro já têm tido alguns problemas (Salvaterra de Magos).



Por acaso nunca cheguei a ver essa Auriol por aqui


----------



## PDias (7 Nov 2011 às 14:46)

Geiras disse:


> Por acaso nunca cheguei a ver essa Auriol por aqui



Pelas fotos que já vi da tua acho que estão relativamente perto, é na Av. Liberdade na casa mesmo antes do Talho Almeida e em frente à loja dos 300, a estação está por cima da garagem.


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2011 às 17:22)

PDias disse:


> Pelas fotos que já vi da tua acho que estão relativamente perto, é na Av. Liberdade na casa mesmo antes do Talho Almeida e em frente à loja dos 300, a estação está por cima da garagem.



A minha encontra-se do outro lado da Quinta do Conde, na zona da Boa Água 
Tenho de a procurar, passo muitas vezes lá perto


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Nov 2011 às 21:47)

filipe cunha disse:


> O emissor da PCE, que custa 25€ (sem transporte), é o que tem dado mais problemas (falta de transmissão) pela falta de um RS que não deixe chegar agua até ele. O emissor não avaria, basta retirar as pilhas e seca-lo bem pelo exterior, ou abri-lo e limpa-lo e fica pronto a funcionar, tenho o original que bastou fazer isso, o mesmo se passou com o que me enviou a PCE em garantia.
> *Soube tambem agora que um colega tive o mesmo problema, o RS tombou e deixou de transmitir durante varios dias, as pilhas já estavam rebentadas, abriu o emissor limpou e está a funcionar.*
> Portanto um bom RS, que não deixe entrar agua pelas laterais



Hoje este meu colega relatou o caso à PCE, com copia da factura e fotos, e embora o emissor funcione bem, a PCE vai enviar-lhe outro emissor ao abrigo da garantia


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2011 às 22:46)

Admito que sou um pouco culpado na discussão que assola este tópico, mas eu não tentei denegrir a imagem do produto.

Tentei referir que todos os defeitos e virtudes devem ser relatados para se poder ter uma avaliação efectiva da estação em causa.

Eu possuo uma La Crosse WS-2350  e tem defeitos e virtudes que foram relatados num tópico e só assim se conseguiu efectivar a real qualidade da estação.

Neste momento possuo-a há 2 anos (amanhã faz 2 anos) e neste momento ainda estou a avaliá-la na sua durabilidade/fiabilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2011 às 20:35)

Hoje fui ao telhado tirar aranhas do pluviómetro... mas, parece que notei um novo bug, parece que ao registar chuva, pára as transmissões e não actualiza mais nada. Desde então que choveu aqui, nunca mais actualizou bem (desde há 1h mais ou menos), e repete dados ou demora imenso a actualizar. Filipe, para quem mandaste o mail lá na PCE? É que eles querem que mande a EM toda.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Nov 2011 às 21:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Hoje fui ao telhado tirar aranhas do pluviómetro... mas, parece que notei um novo bug, parece que ao registar chuva, pára as transmissões e não actualiza mais nada. Desde então que choveu aqui, nunca mais actualizou bem (desde há 1h mais ou menos), e repete dados ou demora imenso a actualizar. Filipe, para quem mandaste o mail lá na PCE? É que eles querem que mande a EM toda.



Boas,o pluviometro tinha teias, certo
Quanto a essa quebras de transmissão, isso concerteza que é agua no emissor, causado pelo RS que a deixa passar, tira-o e seca-o sem exageros
Quanto ao mail para a PCE tanto no meu caso e no do meu colega relatado ontem, foi para o Jesus Pena, e apenas evidenciamos problemas na transmissão, enviaram outro emissor na garantia, custo zero


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2011 às 21:27)

Pois, mas a chuva era fraca  Agora parece ter resumido as emissões normais, parece-me que... Bem, irei enviar o mail ao Jesus Peña então, a ver como corre. Obrigado.


----------



## wheel18 (9 Nov 2011 às 18:38)

c.bernardino disse:


> já reclamou junto do vendedor? como está fazer? Quala reação deles?
> acredito que lhe dêm uma estação nova.
> desculpe mas nós partilhamos esta postura, dizer o bem e o mal.
> assim devemos continuar.



Boas,

A PCE Ibéria vai enviar sensores novos (transmissor + anemometro), porem, como certamente compreendem, essa não é a questão (é mesmo a obrigação ).
O essencial é mesmo a qualidade minima do produto e todas as "chatices" inerentes... Por exemplo no caso do anemometro, qual o custo adicional, em produção, de colocar um rolamento de qualidade (em detrimento do pseudo-rolamento que existe)? Será que o cliente não pagaria mais 1€ (estou a exagerar!), ou mesmo mais 5€ para ter um higrometro ou pluviometro de construção mais fiável...

Cumprs


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Nov 2011 às 20:07)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A PCE Ibéria vai enviar sensores novos (transmissor + anemometro), porem, como certamente compreendem, essa não é a questão (é mesmo a obrigação ).
> O essencial é mesmo a qualidade minima do produto e todas as "chatices" inerentes... Por exemplo no caso do anemometro, qual o custo adicional, em produção, de colocar um rolamento de qualidade (em detrimento do pseudo-rolamento que existe)? Será que o cliente não pagaria mais 1€ (estou a exagerar!), ou mesmo mais 5€ para ter um higrometro de construção mais fiável...
> ...



Esperemos que tenhas sorte.
Essa solução era de esperar. O custo desses items é tão baixo para os importadores que acabam por enviar substitutos sem questionar.
Só espero é que tenhas sorte.
Eu tive uma estação, que foi de volta e voltou na mesma.
devolvia de vez.

boa sorte


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2011 às 07:59)

Enfim, parece mesmo que quando chove (Diga-se regista chuva??) ela pára de transmitir, mas depois volta e pára um bocado de novo. Se fosse humidade não voltaria para aí assim não?  Com isto tudo, chove e perco rajadas e mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2011 às 21:21)

Mandei mail ao sr. da PCE referido pelo Filipe Cunha, a ver como corre a situação, porque a PCE agora morreu mesmo, já não apanha sinal!!  Isto faz me meter os olhos na Davis, que é a seguinte, espero eu para o ano ou assim


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Nov 2011 às 23:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mandei mail ao sr. da PCE referido pelo Filipe Cunha, a ver como corre a situação, porque a PCE agora morreu mesmo, já não apanha sinal!!  Isto faz me meter os olhos na Davis, que é a seguinte, espero eu para o ano ou assim




Já vistes as pilhas do emissor?
Aguarda resposta da PCE, se te enviarem outro, abre esse que tens (se não to pedirem) e vê se está molhado
O meu com este RS está sempre a bulir bem com muita chuva e vento 
Proxima, fazer um detector de trovoada, artesanal, claro


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

Não tenho acesso fácil ao telhado e além do mais as telhas estão muito molhadas e há risco de se partirem.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Nov 2011 às 23:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não tenho acesso fácil ao telhado e além do mais as telhas estão muito molhadas e há risco de se partirem.



Eu cá é de facil acesso, em 2 minutos retiro a EM na totalidade a qualquer hora desde que telhado seco, é uma moradia


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2011 às 23:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não tenho acesso fácil ao telhado e além do mais as telhas estão muito molhadas e há risco de se partirem.



Muito bem visto.

Nunca descurar a segurança, telhas húmidas podem significar uma escorregadela mortal.


----------



## PDias (16 Nov 2011 às 11:30)

Lousano disse:


> Muito bem visto.
> 
> Nunca descurar a segurança, telhas húmidas podem significar uma escorregadela mortal.



Bom dia,

exactamente, e aconselho após chover deixar passar 2 dias para as telhas secarem bem e mesmo assim sempre com atenção.


----------



## PDias (16 Nov 2011 às 11:33)

Olá,

se calhar não venho dar novidade nenhuma, mas como só ontem é que me apercebi, deixo aqui o link da nova actualização do programa Cumulus que está mais interessante.
http://sandaysoft.com/cumulus-1-9-2-released
Abraço!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2012 às 11:37)

normalmente para quanto tempo duram as pilhas da PCE FWS-20?
Costumam dar para muito tempo?


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jan 2012 às 20:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> normalmente para quanto tempo duram as pilhas da PCE FWS-20?
> Costumam dar para muito tempo?



Na consola, ando com umas usadas há já 1ano e meio e nada de cansaço Quanto às do emissor, mudei por umas de litio há uns meses e tambem nada de cansaço nem agora nem antes com as de origem


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jan 2012 às 20:20)

filipe cunha disse:


> Na consola, ando com umas usadas há já 1ano e meio e nada de cansaço Quanto às do emissor, mudei por umas de litio há uns meses e tambem nada de cansaço nem agora nem antes com as de origem



Mestre vais comprar uma e por dados online? Fixe


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jan 2012 às 20:59)

lsalvador disse:


> Mestre vais comprar uma e por dados online? Fixe



Acho que o quote foi mal feito


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jan 2012 às 21:23)

filipe cunha disse:


> Acho que o quote foi mal feito



Filipe não sejas assim  Pode ser que um dia mude


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2012 às 23:28)

sim vou comprar uma PCE FWS-20


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2012 às 08:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sim vou comprar uma PCE FWS-20



Parece-me que baixaram o preço, talvez fim de produção....para dar lugar a WH3080, se puderes compra esta ultima mas já é uma boa melhoria

No geral vais ter melhoria de dados, penso eu de que


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2012 às 09:46)

Então podes começar a pensar no Radiation Shield e ir fazendo já o mesmo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2012 às 16:37)

já a encomendei na quinta-feira


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2012 às 19:47)

lsalvador disse:


> Então podes começar a pensar no Radiation Shield e ir fazendo já o mesmo.



Sim, é fundamental


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2012 às 20:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já a encomendei na quinta-feira



Então parabéns. Uma pergunta, vais por os dados online?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2012 às 20:31)

Acho que não.


----------



## Geiras (21 Jan 2012 às 20:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Acho que não.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2012 às 21:10)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Acho que não.



Porque ??????

Então porque não outra estação sem ligação ao PC e mais barata.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2012 às 21:16)

porque assim iria prejudicar o blogue, por isso vou continuar a publicar as temperaturas, precipitação, etc.. quando é necessário no blogue
escolhi esta porque esta reúne as condições ideais para o sitio onde a quero colocar


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jan 2012 às 12:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> porque assim iria prejudicar o blogue, por isso vou continuar a publicar as temperaturas, precipitação, etc.. quando é necessário no blogue
> escolhi esta porque esta reúne as condições ideais para o sitio onde a quero colocar



 Prejudicar o blogue....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jan 2012 às 15:49)

chega hoje


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jan 2012 às 16:09)

E o RS esta a ser preparado ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jan 2012 às 16:20)

tem RS, por isso não vou fazer mais nenhum


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jan 2012 às 16:26)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> tem RS, por isso não vou fazer mais nenhum


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> tem RS, por isso não vou fazer mais nenhum




Faz um RS, pois com o original basta pouca chuva e pouco vento e estragas o emissor


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Jan 2012 às 17:20)

lsalvador disse:


>


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2012 às 18:21)

MeteoAlentejo, o RS da PCE não protege muito. Protegerá mais do que sem RS claro mas comparado com um RS a sério é nada mesmo. Faz um RS para ela na mesma, não é assim tão difícil...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jan 2012 às 19:30)

já chegou


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2012 às 19:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já chegou



Correios especiais, entregas às 19h30


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2012 às 19:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já chegou



Tira fotos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jan 2012 às 19:37)

ainda não está instalada, só deve ficar instalada quinta-feira.
depois tiro.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Jan 2012 às 19:38)

Estou curiosíssimo, não podes sequer tirar uma foto à caixa?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jan 2012 às 19:41)

cá está:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 15:02)

cá está ela:
devido a estar muito alta a imagem não é lá grande coisa


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jan 2012 às 15:17)

E o RS para quando? Para se ter dados fiáveis.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 16:48)

o histórico desta estação apaga-se automaticamente ou é tem de ser manual?
e para por os dados online é necessário a estação estar sempre ligada ao pc?


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2012 às 16:49)

Não precisas de apagar o histórico que ele vai substituindo os dados mais antigos quando ficar cheio. Mas se precisares mesmo de apagar carrega 3 vezes na rodinha onde diz Memory e depois durante 5 segundos até dizer CLEAR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 16:50)

mas as máximas apaga automaticamente?


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2012 às 17:00)

Os extremos de sempre não, terás que fazer isso em cada, ou seja selecionas a máxima e depois carregas durante 3 segundos até dizer CLEAR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 17:06)

e os extremos do dia?


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2012 às 17:28)

Não tem extremos "do dia". Tem o histórico e os extremos de sempre. Lê o manual que te responde a muitas dessas questões.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 17:30)

então não dá para ver os extremos diários


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jan 2012 às 17:30)

Se meteres isso ligado ao PC, com o cumulos tens esses dados todos e podes os publicar na net.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 17:31)

pois, mas não posso ter sempre ligado ao pc


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2012 às 17:33)

O Cumulus tem uma função de importares os dados do histórico, só que apenas de 30 em 30 minutos e poderás perder alguns dados. Para veres os extremos do dia manualmente terás que ir pelo histórico até que encontres a mínima... A estação foi feita para estar num PC tal como muitas outras.


----------



## Geiras (25 Jan 2012 às 18:10)

Estás muito preocupado com os dados das máximas serem ou não apagados...

Não consegues arranjar fotos melhores e de outros ângulos?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 18:16)

sim porque preciso saber a máxima e mínima de cada dia
não consigo tirar melhor foto, porque a estação está muito alta


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Jan 2012 às 18:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> O Cumulus tem uma função de importares os dados do histórico, só que apenas de 30 em 30 minutos e poderás perder alguns dados. Para veres os extremos do dia manualmente terás que ir pelo histórico até que encontres a mínima... A estação foi feita para estar num PC tal como muitas outras.



Ao ligar o PC, de seguida a net e depois o cumulus ele importa automaticamente.
Pode alterar o tempo para armazenar no software de origem, por definição tem 30minutos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 19:30)

cá estão os dados online 
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBEJASER2
com a ajuda do SpiderVV e André Frade


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2012 às 20:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> cá estão os dados online
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBEJASER2
> com a ajuda do SpiderVV e André Frade



Parabéns!

Agora, aqui ficam alguns conselhos/sugestões:
Como já te disseram, o RS que a estação trás não é suficiente. Tal como outros membros já o fizeram, e para maior fiabilidade dos teus dados, que penso ser de todo o teu interesse e do blog, deverás adaptar à estação um RS melhor. 
Também te deverás assegurar da distância do sensor ao telhado (1,50m), para que a temperatura das telhas não interfira com o mesmo.

Por fim, e quando tiveres isso tudo reunido, penso que seria interessante fazeres a comparação dos dados entre entre a nova estação e sua localização vs estação antiga e antiga localização.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2012 às 19:31)

registei a estação no meteoclimatic
apareceu não se detectou nenhum erro e agora o que faço a seguir?


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2012 às 19:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> registei a estação no meteoclimatic
> apareceu não se detectou nenhum erro e agora o que faço a seguir?



Eles simplesmente não te vão aceitar/aprovar a estação. Tens que enviar fotos da estação pra eles verem como tá instalada pra procederem a uma aprovação da mesma, só após isso a estação aparece no site e toda a gente pode consultar.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2012 às 19:47)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> registei a estação no meteoclimatic
> apareceu não se detectou nenhum erro e agora o que faço a seguir?



O Cumulus não dá para configurar com o MeteoClimatic. Dar dá mas é um bocado avançado, o envio de dados é completamente diferente, deixa-te ficar pelo WU.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jan 2012 às 19:52)

Pode sacar o software para fazer automaticamente, mas nas condições actuais, esquece isso. Não tem dados fiáveis, continua a pensar que a malta anda a gozar com ele.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2012 às 19:52)

ok


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 07:16)

fiquei sem dados do exterior


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jan 2012 às 18:36)

Instalação definitiva da minha estação :






Gostam ?


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Jan 2012 às 19:40)

AndréFrade disse:


> Instalação definitiva da minha estação :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com o RS de origem?, não tem chuvido por aí?


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jan 2012 às 19:44)

filipe cunha disse:


> Com o RS de origem?, não tem chuvido por aí?



Eu tenho a estação desde 2011, mas noutra localização


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2012 às 19:59)

Quando fazes um RS?


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jan 2012 às 20:04)

Geiras disse:


> Quando fazes um RS?



Não sei 

Mas de resto, está bom ?


----------



## PDias (9 Fev 2012 às 15:39)

Boa tarde,

venho aqui pôr uma questão, eu tenho uma PCE que neste momento devido a um acidente partiu-se o ecrâ táctil e só consigo visualizar os dados actuais e não faz ligação ao PC. No fim do mês vou mandar vir a nova solar e queria montar as duas lado a lado, uma com radiation shield e outra com o de origem para testar durante 1 mês as diferenças de temperatura entre elas, a minha dúvida é: se as duas montadas lado a lado  irão interferir no sinal de uma e outra baralhando os dados?


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2012 às 17:15)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> venho aqui pôr uma questão, eu tenho uma PCE que neste momento devido a um acidente partiu-se o ecrâ táctil e só consigo visualizar os dados actuais e não faz ligação ao PC. No fim do mês vou mandar vir a nova solar e queria montar as duas lado a lado, uma com radiation shield e outra com o de origem para testar durante 1 mês as diferenças de temperatura entre elas, a minha dúvida é: se as duas montadas lado a lado  irão interferir no sinal de uma e outra baralhando os dados?



Boas
Eu acho que irá só captar uma delas e depois de interligada é que a 48 segundos transmitem, pois eu já tentei isso pois tenho 2 emissores e só ía para a consola o que aparecia 1º.

A titulo de curiosidade li algures (a contrario deste caso) que pode existir apenas um emissor e podem existir várias consolas, por exemplo nos vizinhos etc


----------



## PDias (9 Fev 2012 às 18:19)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Eu acho que irá só captar uma delas e depois de interligada é que a 48 segundos transmitem, pois eu já tentei isso pois tenho 2 emissores e só ía para a consola o que aparecia 1º.
> 
> A titulo de curiosidade li algures (a contrario deste caso) que pode existir apenas um emissor e podem existir várias consolas, por exemplo nos vizinhos etc



A consola actual está a funcionar só para visualização, não permite andar pelos sub-menus (só o da temperatura e humidade é que funcionam) devido ao ecrâ estar rachado/partido, e não faz ligação ao pc, facto que me leva a comprar outra porque não me permite ver os minímos nem os máximos dos sensores, por isso quando a nova chegar vou ficar com a nova e  a actual, vou tentar ligar uma de cada vez para ver o resultado e depois informo como correu a experiência


----------



## wheel18 (25 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

Boas pessoal,

Aparentemente as pilhas (recarregáveis) do emissor da minha PCE chegaram ao limite de vida. Tratam-se de umas "alcalinas recarregáveis" (nunca tinha visto), de 1,5V e 2000mAh!
Tentei substituir por umas NI-MH 1,2V e 2350mAh, efectuei a operação de sincronismo e nada (o emissor acende o "led" mas a consola não recebe nada). Optei por desligar o painel solar e colocar umas alcalinas não recarregáveis (Duracell Ultra) e o sincronismo foi imediato, porem, após 24H tenho indicação de pilha fraca (Tx) e por vezes falha o sincronismo!!!

Já alguém substituiu as pilhas do transmissor? Que pilhas, de preferência recarregáveis, utilizaram?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Fev 2013 às 20:39)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Aparentemente as pilhas (recarregáveis) do emissor da minha PCE chegaram ao limite de vida. Tratam-se de umas "alcalinas recarregáveis" (nunca tinha visto), de 1,5V e 2000mAh!
> Tentei substituir por umas NI-MH 1,2V e 2350mAh, efectuei a operação de sincronismo e nada (o emissor acende o "led" mas a consola não recebe nada). Optei por desligar o painel solar e colocar umas alcalinas não recarregáveis (Duracell Ultra) e o sincronismo foi imediato, porem, após 24H tenho indicação de pilha fraca (Tx) e por vezes falha o sincronismo!!!
> ...



Boas
Eu logo no incio, desactivei o painel solar e optei por umas energizer lithium e talvez já tenham mais de 1 ano e sempre a bulir...
São caras mas vale a pena, até para estas temperaturas negativas


----------



## fablept (25 Fev 2013 às 22:00)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Aparentemente as pilhas (recarregáveis) do emissor da minha PCE chegaram ao limite de vida. Tratam-se de umas "alcalinas recarregáveis" (nunca tinha visto), de 1,5V e 2000mAh!
> Tentei substituir por umas NI-MH 1,2V e 2350mAh, efectuei a operação de sincronismo e nada (o emissor acende o "led" mas a consola não recebe nada). Optei por desligar o painel solar e colocar umas alcalinas não recarregáveis (Duracell Ultra) e o sincronismo foi imediato, porem, após 24H tenho indicação de pilha fraca (Tx) e por vezes falha o sincronismo!!!
> ...



Devias experimentar pilhas recarregáveis com a mesma voltagem que as originais..


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2013 às 22:11)

Boas

Aproveito este tópico para deixar umas dúvidas quanto à PCE

Acham o pluviometro com pouca profundidade na medida em que, a precipitação forte bate e salpica para fora? Já testaram ao lado de outro pluviometro?

Por vezes o transmissor não envia dados e que eu saiba não há nada por perto que possa estar a interferir. Como melhorar a transmissão, estando a consola a cerca de 9 metros dos sensores com 2 paredes pela frente ?


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Fev 2013 às 22:37)

fablept disse:


> Devias experimentar pilhas recarregáveis com a mesma voltagem que as originais..



As minhas de litio vinham com 1,7V cada

Edit:


Energizer AA 1.5V LITHIUM High-Energy Batteries

Energizer digital camera batteries offer the long life and consistently and reliable performance you need to get the most out of your digital camera, thanks to advanced engineering and state-of-the-art manufacturing. *Lasts up to 8 times longer than alkaline batteries in digital cameras.*

Ideal for Digital Cameras, CD Players, Remote Control Vehicles, Metal Detectors, Flashlights, PDA's and etc. For the countless electronic gadgets that you can not live without, get the latest lithium battery technology that is proven to be the world's longest lasting AA and AAA batteries in high-tech devices. It has the highest energy density, flattest discharge voltage curve, longest shelf life, widest operating temperature range, and lightest weight. 


Specifications:
Size: AA (L91 Model)
Dimensions: Diameter 14.5 mm(0.6") x Height 50 mm (2.0")
*Voltage: 1.5V (1.72V initial peak)*
*Capacity: 3000mAh Ultra High Capacity*; twice run-time compares to normal AA Alkaline battery
Max discharge: 2.0A continuous, 3.0A pulse (2sec on / 8 sec off)
Weight: 0.5 oz or 14.5grams, 25% less than Alkaline AA
*Lasts up to 8 x longer in digital cameras*
*Wide Operating Temperature Range: Performs well in extreme temperatures from -40°F to 140°F*
*Long Shelf Life: 15 year*s.
Mfrs Part Numbers: L91, L91BP, L91VP


WARNING NON RECHARGEABLE BATTERY! *Do not put the battery into a charger of any kind*. Do not throw the battery into water or cur open the battery. Can not be used with other types of batteries together: Alkaline, NIMH, NICD, Li-ion. Not compatible with device require more than 1.7V or can not take 1.7V. Certain camera does not take this Lithium Battery One-time use battery, can not be return once the original package is opened.


http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/l91.pdf


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Fev 2013 às 22:42)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aproveito este tópico para deixar umas dúvidas quanto à PCE
> 
> ...



Criou-se por aí um mito em que as gotas escorregam e sobem, até já fizeram um pluviometro com paredes mais subidas

Houve por cá alguem que tem uma PCE e com conhecimentos em transmissões de modelismo, e com algumas alterações nas antenas, tem o emissor a muitos metros com varias paredes pelo meio, do telhado do 5º andar para o R/C e muito raramente perde o sinal


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2013 às 22:57)

Por acaso também já pensei em levantar as "paredes" do pluviometro...


----------



## wheel18 (25 Fev 2013 às 23:44)

filipe cunha disse:


> As minhas de litio vinham com 1,7V cada
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Boas,

Antes de mais muito obrigado a todos pela ajuda.

@fablept: Recarregáveis com 1,5V de tensão queria eu, mas ainda não encontrei. sugestões?

@Filipe Cunha: Queria mesmo manter as recarregáveis. Utilizei as alcalinas como solução de recurso. Porem nunca pensei que umas Duracell Ultra, em 24H recebem-se o "carimbo" de "pilha fraca" (o frio não deve ajudar).
Vou verificar as opções de lítio, que parecem perfeitas.

Relativamente ao pulvímetro, de facto, concordo que o "design" não é dos mais indicados (já trabalhei com equipamentos profissionais e normalmente, no mínimo, existe uma curvatura para dentro, no externo do colector de forma a evitar "salpicos" e efeitos do vento )! Podes facilmente comparar com uma garrafa "calibrada" (fazer as contas) de forma a calcular o desvio (ainda não o fiz...).

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Furby (26 Fev 2013 às 16:59)

*8681-AA Spare pack of 2 x AA rechargeable alkaline batteries 1.5V 2000mAh for the W-8681 solar transmitter*


http://www.wsplc.com/acatalog/Weather_Station_Accessories.html



Price: £5.95 (Including VAT) *Good Stock Level
*

Preço: 6,81€ ao cambio actual (já com iva) (custo de envio não incluído).


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Furby disse:


> *8681-AA Spare pack of 2 x AA rechargeable alkaline batteries 1.5V 2000mAh for the W-8681 solar transmitter*
> 
> 
> http://www.wsplc.com/acatalog/Weather_Station_Accessories.html
> ...




Por esse preço e mais uns centimos custam as de lithium


----------



## wheel18 (26 Fev 2013 às 18:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por esse preço e mais uns centimos custam as de lithium



Resta saber quais as melhores?! As recarregaveis duraram mais de 2 anos sem falhas...

Muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Fev 2013 às 19:16)

wheel18 disse:


> Resta saber quais as melhores?! As recarregaveis duraram mais de 2 anos sem falhas...
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos.




As alcalinas, aqui nas temperaturas negativas, e a ver pelo pdf postado anteriormente nem talvez transmitissem, daí a minha escolha, onde na altura tive-as que mandar vir da capital, hoje já existem em qualquer worten e mais baratas


----------



## jota_eme (27 Fev 2013 às 10:10)

filipe cunha disse:


> A titulo de curiosidade li algures (a contrario deste caso) que pode existir apenas um emissor e podem existir várias consolas, por exemplo nos vizinhos etc



Sim, é verdade. Um único emissor pode 'servir' várias consolas. Há apenas que ter em atenção a frequência de trabalho, pois tal só acontece se for a mesma.


----------



## wheel18 (4 Mar 2013 às 17:51)

filipe cunha disse:


> As alcalinas, aqui nas temperaturas negativas, e a ver pelo pdf postado anteriormente nem talvez transmitissem, daí a minha escolha, onde na altura tive-as que mandar vir da capital, hoje já existem em qualquer worten e mais baratas



Boas pessoal,

A situação está resolvida (pelo menos em parte). Comprei as Energizer lithium e coloquei no transmissor. Procedimento de sincronismo efectuado e... Indicação de pilha fraca :-(... Que treta! Como tinha um transmissor de "spare" (oferta da PCE), troquei o transmissor e tudo ficou ok (resultado: O transmissor deve estar avariado [ainda não abri]).

Porem, já que tinha a "mão na massa" e como por vezes tinha falhas de recepção, abri a consola e deparei-me com um pequeno cabo (multifilar), com cerca de 5 Cm de comprimento e +/-0,2mm de secção a fazer de antena (só isto?)!!! Lá peguei no ferro de soldar e fiz o upgrade para uma antena unifilar, de 1,5mm de secção e cerca de 10Cm (hehehehe assim já parece uma antena).

Tudo ligado e sincronizado a 100%... até hoje de manhã... Que não tinha dados do exterior?! Após algumas horas voltei à consola e nada de dados :-(... Fiz "Reset" (consola apenas) e tudo voltou a ficar ok (vamos ver até quando)! Será que fiz "porcaria" com a substituição da antena (pessoal do radio, please?)

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 19:28)

Boas pessoal

Então é o seguinte, estou com problemas no transmissor da PCE, a luz do sinal está permanentemente acesa e não envia dados para a consola. Alguém que perceba de eletrónica sabe o que poderá ser e como poderei resolver o problema?


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 20:12)

Geiras disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Então é o seguinte, estou com problemas no transmissor da PCE, a luz do sinal está permanentemente acesa e não envia dados para a consola. Alguém que perceba de eletrónica sabe o que poderá ser e como poderei resolver o problema?




Problema resolvido, já recebe dados.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2013 às 20:18)

Geiras disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Então é o seguinte, estou com problemas no transmissor da PCE, a luz do sinal está permanentemente acesa e não envia dados para a consola. Alguém que perceba de eletrónica sabe o que poderá ser e como poderei resolver o problema?




Pois talvez, por acaso tinha dito atrás que o RS de pratos não eram grande coisa, mas....
A mim tambem já aconteceu isso à 2 anos, já tenho avisado muitos, mas isso é humidade dentro da placa do transmissor, podes abri-lo, está ligeiramente colado pela costura, se a placa não tiver dados de queimada, podes aquece-la com um secador, pode voltar à vida....


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pois talvez, por acaso tinha dito atrás que o RS de pratos não eram grande coisa, mas....
> A mim tambem já aconteceu isso à 2 anos, já tenho avisado muitos, mas isso é humidade dentro da placa do transmissor, podes abri-lo, está ligeiramente colado pela costura, se a placa não tiver dados de queimada, podes aquece-la com um secador, pode voltar à vida....



Foi exactamente isso que fiz, o transmissor estava um pouco molhado e as entradas dos terminais apresentam já alguma oxidação. Não abri o transmissor, apenas apontei o secador para o plástico. Para abrir o transmissor basta tirar aquele parafuso pequeno dentro da compartimento das pilhas?


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2013 às 20:26)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> A situação está resolvida (pelo menos em parte). Comprei as Energizer lithium e coloquei no transmissor. Procedimento de sincronismo efectuado e... Indicação de pilha fraca :-(... Que treta! Como tinha um transmissor de "spare" (oferta da PCE), troquei o transmissor e tudo ficou ok (resultado: O transmissor deve estar avariado [ainda não abri]).
> 
> ...



Conheço um user, radioamador, que tambem tem uma PCE, e sem abrir a consola sabia que para a frequencia da PCE, tinha que ter e tinha uma antena de XX cms e xx mm (medidas exactas) e propria para essa frequencia, altera-la para melhor desempenho, pode-se mas para umas certas medidas exactas, que agora não me lembro, pois a mim não me fiz falta.
O emissor tambem tem antena com medidas rigorosas e pode ser alterada mas dá mais trabalho.
Esse user, tem a PCE no telhado do 5º andar e transmite para o interior do 1º andar


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

Geiras disse:


> Foi exactamente isso que fiz, o transmissor estava um pouco molhado e as entradas dos terminais apresentam já alguma oxidação. Não abri o transmissor, apenas apontei o secador para o plástico. Para abrir o transmissor basta tirar aquele parafuso pequeno dentro da compartilhamento das pilhas?



Boas
O meu transmissor não tinha nenhum parafuso, é só meter um canivete na costura lateral do emissor que ele descola...
O ideal era mesmo abri-lo, secar e WD40


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 20:35)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> O meu transmissor não tinha nenhum parafuso, é só meter um canivete na costura lateral do emissor que ele descola...
> O ideal era mesmo abri-lo, secar e WD40



Obrigado

Já abri o transmissor, só por curiosidade, o sensor de temp e humidade é o que?


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2013 às 20:43)

Geiras disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Já abri o transmissor, só por curiosidade, o sensor de temp e humidade é o que?





Fotos:


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 20:54)

Obrigado 

Espero é que o secador não tenha estragado a fiabilidade dos sensores.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2013 às 20:57)

Geiras disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Espero é que o secador não tenha estragado a fiabilidade dos sensores.



Convem mesmo abrir o emissor e dar calor muito leve, wd40 para cima, e não voltar a repetir a façanha, pois o proximo banho pode ser fatal


----------



## wheel18 (4 Mar 2013 às 21:16)

filipe cunha disse:


> Conheço um user, radioamador, que tambem tem uma PCE, e sem abrir a consola sabia que para a frequencia da PCE, tinha que ter e tinha uma antena de XX cms e xx mm (medidas exactas) e propria para essa frequencia, altera-la para melhor desempenho, pode-se mas para umas certas medidas exactas, que agora não me lembro, pois a mim não me fiz falta.
> O emissor tambem tem antena com medidas rigorosas e pode ser alterada mas dá mais trabalho.
> Esse user, tem a PCE no telhado do 5º andar e transmite para o interior do 1º andar



Boas,

Era mesmo com "esse user" que precisava de falar... Mas não estou bem a perceber porque a antena não poderá ser maior? Ja abri 2 PCE (mesma frequência) e as antenas não são da mesma medida (diferença de +/- 1,5 Cm)!

Pessoal do radio ... _ _ _ ... ?!

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 21:31)

O transmissor já está no telhado, estive a isolar a tampa do compartimento das pilhas e as entradas com fita isoladora, muito provavelmente a água escorreu pelos cabos entrando para as entradas. Entretanto a estação está a bulir a 100%, de manhã também tive um problema com o anemometro que me passou a registar 0km/h desde as 4h da manhã, problema que também já está resolvido 

Obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2013 às 22:34)

Geiras disse:


> O transmissor já está no telhado, estive a isolar a tampa do compartimento das pilhas e as entradas com fita isoladora, muito provavelmente a água escorreu pelos cabos entrando para as entradas. Entretanto a estação está a bulir a 100%, de manhã também tive um problema com o anemometro que me passou a registar 0km/h desde as 4h da manhã, problema que também já está resolvido
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez



Tendo um inconveniente é que com as entradas tapadas, a temperatura e humidade não vão ser reais


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

filipe cunha disse:


> Tendo um inconveniente é que com as entradas tapadas, a temperatura e humidade não vão ser reais



Falo das entradas onde ligam os terminais e não as entradas de ar


----------



## wheel18 (7 Mar 2013 às 19:09)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Era mesmo com "esse user" que precisava de falar... Mas não estou bem a perceber porque a antena não poderá ser maior? Ja abri 2 PCE (mesma frequência) e as antenas não são da mesma medida (diferença de +/- 1,5 Cm)!
> 
> ...



Boas,

Lá andei a estudar um pouco de radio frequência e antenas e já tenho a "coisa" segundo os cálculos oficiais :-). Aparentemente melhorou (mais uma vez, vamos ver ate quando), mas já por duas vezes que "olho para a consola"  e não tenho informação da direcção do vento!!! Poderá ser da qualidade de recepção (perda de algum "pacote") ou (mais) alguma avaria no sensor de direcção/emissor?

Obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Mar 2013 às 20:49)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Lá andei a estudar um pouco de radio frequência e antenas e já tenho a "coisa" segundo os cálculos oficiais :-). Aparentemente melhorou (mais uma vez, vamos ver ate quando), mas já por duas vezes que "olho para a consola"  e não tenho informação da direcção do vento!!! Poderá ser da qualidade de recepção (perda de algum "pacote") ou (mais) alguma avaria no sensor de direcção/emissor?
> 
> Obrigado.



Boas
Segundo o que apanhei desse user que por cá andou... as antenas para a frequencia 868Mhz, teem que ter essas medidas...

300.000Km/s   / 868.3  = onda compl.- fio com - 34,55cm
34,55cm X 5 /8 = 21,59cm
34,55cm /1/4 = 17,27cm
34,55cm / 1/2= 8,63cm


----------



## fablept (7 Mar 2013 às 23:03)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Segundo o que apanhei desse user que por cá andou... as antenas para a frequencia 868Mhz, teem que ter essas medidas...
> 
> 300.000Km/s   / 868.3  = onda compl.- fio com - 34,55cm
> ...



Ora bem.. costuma-se usar 1/4 de onda..mas é questão de experimentarem até terem bons resultados.

Se querem uma coisa decente:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=868mhz+antenna&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Fazem um pigtail e está a andar


----------



## wheel18 (8 Mar 2013 às 10:10)

fablept disse:


> Ora bem.. costuma-se usar 1/4 de onda..mas é questão de experimentarem até terem bons resultados.
> 
> Se querem uma coisa decente:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=868mhz+antenna&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> ...



Pois... Agora abram a consola e verifiquem a surpresa que têm lá dentro  (pelo menos a minha)!

Já agora, qual a razão para se costumar utilizar 1/4 de onda? Actualmente estou a utilizar onda completa.

Obrigado e bons ventos.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mar 2013 às 17:11)

wheel18 disse:


> *Pois... Agora abram a consola e verifiquem a surpresa que têm lá dentro  (pelo menos a minha)!*
> 
> Já agora, qual a razão para se costumar utilizar 1/4 de onda? Actualmente estou a utilizar onda completa.
> 
> Obrigado e bons ventos.



E qual é a surpresa, por curiosidade já abri a minha há uns bons tempos, e não achei nada fora do normal
Será que diz Made in China, como as outras


----------



## wheel18 (8 Mar 2013 às 19:54)

filipe cunha disse:


> E qual é a surpresa, por curiosidade já abri a minha há uns bons tempos, e não achei nada fora do normal
> Será que diz Made in China, como as outras



hummm... talvez a medida da antena?!


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mar 2013 às 20:43)

wheel18 disse:


> hummm... talvez a medida da antena?!



Na altura medi a minha, agora não me lembro, mas tinha uma destas medidas exatas, ou  21,59cm ou 17,27cm
A do emissor tem 8,63cm 

Segundo as medidas para a frequencia


----------



## wheel18 (8 Mar 2013 às 21:03)

filipe cunha disse:


> Na altura medi a minha, agora não me lembro, mas tinha uma destas medidas exatas, ou  21,59cm ou 17,27cm
> A do emissor tem 8,63cm
> 
> Segundo as medidas para a frequencia



Bolas então sou eu que tenho mesmo azar... Em duas consolas, nenhuma antena chegava sequer aos 8 cm (aprox. 6,4 e 7,9)! No emissor, estando integrada no circuito devera ter menos "desvios quantitativos"...


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mar 2013 às 21:31)

wheel18 disse:


> Bolas então sou eu que tenho mesmo azar... Em duas consolas, nenhuma antena chegava sequer aos 8 cm (aprox. 6,4 e 7,9)! No emissor, estando integrada no circuito devera ter menos "desvios quantitativos"...



A do emissor tem sensivelmente 8,63...estive agora a medir.
Na consola não tenho aqui chave de cruz
Mas a julgar por esta foto da net, tem mais que isso...


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 00:58)

Deparei-me agora com esta informação da fine offset

http://fineoffset.com/rain_gauge_new.htm

Será que estes pluviometros já andam no mercado?!


----------



## Furby (24 Mar 2013 às 01:04)

Geiras disse:


> Deparei-me agora com esta informação da fine offset
> 
> http://fineoffset.com/rain_gauge_new.htm
> 
> Será que estes pluviometros já andam no mercado?!




Ver:

http://www.astroradio.com/514024.html


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 01:06)

Furby disse:


> Ver:
> 
> http://www.astroradio.com/514024.html



Mas esse é o pluviometro comum com uma abertura superficial...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2013 às 01:45)

Essa notícia já tem um tempo, não se sabe ainda se algum clone (PCE, Watson, etc.) comercializa algum desses novos pluviómetros, mas dá me ideia que no UK já. (Maplin, etc.)


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 01:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa notícia já tem um tempo, não se sabe ainda se algum clone (PCE, Watson, etc.) comercializa algum desses novos pluviómetros, mas dá me ideia que no UK já. (Maplin, etc.)



Se a PCE comercializasse estes novos, comprava-o já


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mar 2013 às 02:28)

Geiras disse:


> Se a PCE comercializasse estes novos, comprava-o já



Mas qual é a grande diferença destes novos pluviometros para os antigos? Bom eu sou o mais entendido em estações meteorológicas, aliás eu não tenho nenhuma com esses equipamentos exteriores. Eu até gostava de comprar uma estação, mas não sei qual hei de escolher... É um assunto que talvez venha a debater convosco.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 02:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas qual é a grande diferença destes novos pluviometros para os antigos? Bom eu sou o mais entendido em estações meteorológicas, aliás eu não tenho nenhuma com esses equipamentos exteriores. Eu até gostava de comprar uma estação, mas não sei qual hei de escolher... É um assunto que talvez venha a debater convosco.



Simples, os pluviometros da fine offset têm uma abertura muito superficial. Quando chove de forma forte, as gotas caem no pluviometro e salpicam para fora, perdendo-se muita água. Pelo que pesquisei nalguns fóruns, chegam-se a registar perdas de 30%, o que considero uma perda descomunal... Estes novos que estão no link que indiquei, já têm as paredes mais altas o que dificulta essa perda...


----------



## Furby (24 Mar 2013 às 04:11)

Eu as ultimas duas estações meteorológicas que comprei em Junho de 2012, foram as "Watson W-8681 Solar"

http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html

Além de já virem com painel solar para recarregar as pilhas, já trazem também esse novo pluviometro entre outras coisas diferentes do modelo antigo "Watson W-8681".

Deixo algumas fotografias.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 14:04)

Pois, então a Watson já comercializa estes novos 

Pena que a PCE não o faça...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Mar 2013 às 14:17)

Mas a PCE também tem painel solar que recarrega as pilhas.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mas a PCE também tem painel solar que recarrega as pilhas.



Mas esse painel não mede radiação UV. E a PCE não tem pluviometro renovado, neste caso era este que fazia falta...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Mar 2013 às 14:26)

Qual a diferença entre este pluviometro e o outro?


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2013 às 14:44)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Qual a diferença entre este pluviometro e o outro?



Expliquei isso em cima.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Mar 2013 às 23:16)

Por acaso ainda ninguem se preocupou com as aranhas que entram por baixo do pluvimetro e fazem ninhos nos balancetes e deixam de contar a chuva (acho que acontece em quase todas as EMs)...ao fim de umas semanas dá erros de 100%


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Mar 2013 às 23:24)

Furby disse:


> Eu as ultimas duas estações meteorológicas que comprei em Junho de 2012, foram as "Watson W-8681 Solar"
> 
> Além de já virem com painel solar para recarregar as pilhas, já trazem também esse novo pluviometro entre outras coisas diferentes do modelo antigo "Watson W-8681".



Boas
Essa será sem duvidas a EM que comprarei quando a PCE acabar uma solar
Quanto a esse painel solar de carregar as pilhas, eu eliminei-o logo, pelo que medi pouco ou nada carrega, as pilhas de origem tambem valem o que valem...meti de litio
Quanto ao pluviometro, já disse algures, não me convence, só as aranhas me convenceram
Ah, não convem por a EM a bulir com esse RS!


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2013 às 23:54)

*Filipe Cunha*, quanto ao higrómetro, o que tens a dizer? A mim costuma-me dar uns 5% a menos comparativamente às outras estações vizinhas, não sei se é erro se não...


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2013 às 21:51)

Geiras disse:


> *Filipe Cunha*, quanto ao higrómetro, o que tens a dizer? A mim costuma-me dar uns 5% a menos comparativamente às outras estações vizinhas, não sei se é erro se não...



Eu cá tambem não consigo comparar, tenho uma "oficial" a 14kms a Oeste, e uma amadora a Sul tambem a 14kms, mas os valores andam +- certos.
O que notei mais foi com a ventilação, dá dados mais reais e mais rapidos


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

filipe cunha disse:


> Eu cá tambem não consigo comparar, tenho uma "oficial" a 14kms a Oeste, e uma amadora a Sul tambem a 14kms, mas os valores andam +- certos.
> O que notei mais foi com a ventilação, dá dados mais reais e mais rapidos



Verifiquei que o problema não está na ventilação, pois já meti o transmissor fora do RS e os valores eram iguais, já mandei inclusive, ar da boca que é mais húmido, e não me passou dos 88-90%... será que o secador estragou o higrometro?


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2013 às 22:24)

Geiras disse:


> Verifiquei que o problema não está na ventilação, pois já meti o transmissor fora do RS e os valores eram iguais, já mandei inclusive, ar da boca que é mais húmido, e não me passou dos 88-90%... será que o secador estragou o higrometro?



Podia ser,  mas nem a chover a potes vai aos 99%?


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2013 às 22:26)

filipe cunha disse:


> Podia ser,  mas nem a chover a potes vai aos 99%?



Nope, anda aí à volta dos 92-95...

Só chegou uma única vez aos 99, a 5 de Fevereiro..


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

Geiras disse:


> Nope, anda aí à volta dos 92-95...
> 
> Só chegou uma única vez aos 99, a 5 de Fevereiro..



Podia ser com o susto do secador...aumenta no cumulus


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2013 às 22:35)

filipe cunha disse:


> Podia ser com o susto do secador...aumenta no cumulus



Pois, já calibrei no cumulus mas depois voltei a meter a 0 com dúvidas... Porque não tenho 100% certeza que isto está avariado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Set 2013 às 00:09)

Chegou ontem a minha PCE FWS-20, demorou pouco mais de 48h a chegar. Já dei uma olhadela e parece estar tudo em ordem, falta agora saber como se vai portar.

A estação agradou-me bastante à primeira vista, principalmente o anemómetro e a consola. O primeiro apresenta-se bastante sensível e responde a uma mínima brisa e a consola para além se ser grande é táctil, o que torna tudo mais fácil.

No entanto, não escapa a alguns pontos fracos como o tão famoso rs, que só me vai fazer por mãos à obra a construir um artesanal, pois pelos vistos o original não serve.
Outra coisa que não sei se se trata de um ponto fraco são as baixas paredes do pluviómetro, não sei até que ponto não vai deixar escapar algumas gotas em situações de vento forte. 

No entanto, como primeira estação que adquiri acho que vai ser uma boa experiência. Já li muitas vezes por aqui que algumas PCE'S perdiam o sinal com frequência, até estou curioso para saber como se vai comportar a minha, até porque apesar de em algumas situações tenha mais a ver com a instalação do que com os próprios sensores.

Não sei quando vou instalá-la mas com esta chuva toda não vai ser fácil, vamos ver, depois dou notícias.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Set 2013 às 22:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Chegou ontem a minha PCE FWS-20, demorou pouco mais de 48h a chegar. Já dei uma olhadela e parece estar tudo em ordem, falta agora saber como se vai portar.
> 
> A estação agradou-me bastante à primeira vista, principalmente o anemómetro e a consola. O primeiro apresenta-se bastante sensível e responde a uma mínima brisa e a consola para além se ser grande é táctil, o que torna tudo mais fácil.
> 
> ...



Acho que fizeste bem, não ponhas isso sem um bom RS
Quanto às paredes baixas do pluvimetro, é mais um mito, mas pronto é mais preocupante as aranhas que encravam o mesmo (para mim não)


----------



## wheel18 (29 Out 2013 às 19:12)

Boas pessoal,

Lá continuo com problemas com a minha PCE (após um período +/- longo de estabilidade) :-(... Desta vez tenho o indicador de direcção do vento preso (anteriormente foi o de velocidade que gripou o rolamento) e, mais uma vez e após já ter substituído um emissor, não consigo receber nada do exterior na consola (já efectuei o procedimento de sincronismo e nada)! Alguém com os mesmos problemas? Começo seriamente e pensar em procurar uma alternativa mais fiável...

Obrigado.


----------



## actioman (29 Out 2013 às 19:36)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Lá continuo com problemas com a minha PCE (após um período +/- longo de estabilidade) :-(... Desta vez tenho o indicador de direcção do vento preso (anteriormente foi o de velocidade que gripou o rolamento) e, mais uma vez e após já ter substituído um emissor, não consigo receber nada do exterior na consola (já efectuei o procedimento de sincronismo e nada)! Alguém com os mesmos problemas? Começo seriamente e pensar em procurar uma alternativa mais fiável...
> 
> Obrigado.



Eu acho que o teu problema deve advir com interferências de outros sinais na tua zona ou então tens emissor e receptor muito distantes. A pouca cobertura de sinal é um dos "problemas" destas estações. Eu a prevenir isso quando mudei para a Davis comprei a versão cablada. 




Já agora uma questão aqui aos meus antigos colegas das easyweather stations. Sabem-me dizer onde costumam pedir peças sobressalentes para as estações (anemómetros, pluviómetros etc.)? Mas que sejam de confiança e de preferência a pagar contra-reembolso.

É que tenho aqui uma para venda mas tem uma das conchas danificadas. 

Desde já o meu agradecimento.

Abraço.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2013 às 19:53)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Lá continuo com problemas com a minha PCE (após um período +/- longo de estabilidade) :-(... Desta vez tenho o indicador de direcção do vento preso (anteriormente foi o de velocidade que gripou o rolamento) e, mais uma vez e após já ter substituído um emissor, não consigo receber nada do exterior na consola (já efectuei o procedimento de sincronismo e nada)! Alguém com os mesmos problemas? Começo seriamente e pensar em procurar uma alternativa mais fiável...
> 
> Obrigado.



Por cá nada de problemas, excepto um emissor enviado em garantia, por ter feito um RS de pratos!!!, de resto a bombar há 3 anos, nem pilhas, nem aranhas
Quanto à distancia, a minha está a +- 10metros com uma parede, em campo aberto já fui com a consola a +-200metros e transmitia bem, tambem sei de quem a tenha +- 40metros com muitas paredes pelo meio (do tellhado para o 1º andar, com predio de 5 andares), mas aí o dono ampliou as antenas do emissor e receptor....


----------



## wheel18 (30 Out 2013 às 17:36)

Boas,

O problema não são interferências, é mesmo a falta de qualidade do material utilizado! Em cerca de 2,5 anos de uso já substitui 1 emissor (simplesmente apagou-se), 1 sensor de velocidade do vento (rolamento gripado). Ambos foram substituídos em garantia.
Neste momento necessito de outro emissor (consola não recebe dados nem a 10 cms) e 1 sensor de direcção do vento (rolamento gripado)! Ou tenho mesmo azar ou isto é mesmo muito fraquinho...


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Out 2013 às 21:24)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O problema não são interferências, é mesmo a falta de qualidade do material utilizado! Em cerca de 2,5 anos de uso já substitui 1 emissor (simplesmente apagou-se), 1 sensor de velocidade do vento (rolamento gripado). Ambos foram substituídos em garantia.
> Neste momento necessito de outro emissor (consola não recebe dados nem a 10 cms) e 1 sensor de direcção do vento (rolamento gripado)! Ou tenho mesmo azar ou isto é mesmo muito fraquinho...



Rolamentos gripados
Sim é fraca, no entanto estou à espera que a minha avarie para comprar outra igual, talvez a versão WH3080


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 18:51)

Boas,

tenho a minha PCE há pouco mais de um mês e a verdade é que o pluviómetro já começa a fazer das suas.

Apesar de nas primeiras chuvas que apanhou este ter registado valores quase idênticos aos da EMA de Merelim, tem tido ultimamente diferenças de quase 10 mm, sendo também valores bem mais baixos em relação às restantes estações de Braga.

Não acho estranho pois mal fui ver o que se passava reparei que uma das conchas necessita de mais água do que a outra para "tombar" , o que resulta numa lenta ascensão do acumulado.

Pensei num eventual defeito de fabrico mas a verdade é que ele ainda há pouco tempo estava a registar valores correctos, e não levou nenhuma pancada ou algo do género, ou seja, está novo! 

Usei até um produto lubrificante nas conchas e até agora tudo na mesma.

O que sugerem que eu faça, mando vir outro?


----------



## wheel18 (4 Nov 2013 às 10:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> tenho a minha PCE há pouco mais de um mês e a verdade é que o pluviómetro já começa a fazer das suas.
> 
> ...



Verifica se está bem nivelado e se o vento que possa "entrar" por baixo não está a influenciar a leitura. De qualquer forma, se está na garantia, manda vir um novo!

Curiosamente, na minha a única coisa que ainda não avariou foi mesmo o pluviometro!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2013 às 14:44)

wheel18 disse:


> Verifica se está bem nivelado e se o vento que possa "entrar" por baixo não está a influenciar a leitura. De qualquer forma, se está na garantia, manda vir um novo!
> 
> Curiosamente, na minha a única coisa que ainda não avariou foi mesmo o pluviometro!



O que está realmente a afectar os acumulados é mesmo o problema numa das conchas, mesmo com o pluviómetro nivelado ela acaba sempre por precisar de bem mais água do que a outra. Ontem decidi colocar o pluviómetro ligeiramente inclinado para o lado dessa concha e a verdade é que o acumulado de hoje já foi idêntico ao da EMA. 

Até agora este foi o único problema que tive com esta estação, no que toca à parte da electrónica até ao momento tem-se portado bem.

Como primeira estação estou satisfeito com ela, penso que é uma boa opção para quem se quer iniciar e ficar a perceber como tudo isto funciona, mas não tenciono de todo manter-me na gama das Fine Offset's, mas sim daqui a uns tempos obter algo mais sério como por exemplo uma Davis!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2014 às 17:39)

Boas,

para quem tem a estação PCE, acham que o rain rate (mm/h) dado pelo software Cumulus é fiável? 

Tenho a estação desde Outubro e o máximo que obtive foi de 39,0 mm/h, e geralmente quando cai uma daquelas chuvadas a taxa é quase sempre perto deste valor. Leva-me a querer que não é muito fiável.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

Não, é um valor para ignorar em comparação por exemplo aos das Davis. Simplesmente agarra no valor da chuva acumulada nos últimos 5 minutos e calcula um "rate" baseado nisso.

http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/FAQ#How_is_my_rain_rate_calculated.3F


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

Montei hoje a estação na nova casa (É no Montijo, mas numa região mais longe do rio) e é uma pena dizerem que a transmissão da PCE é de até 100 metros quando não é. O prédio não tem 100 metros de altura, e não apanha sinal na parte da casa que mais quero. Terá de ser movida para outra parte do telhado, vamos ver.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2014 às 22:17)

100 metros _*em campo aberto*_.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2014 às 22:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> 100 metros _*em campo aberto*_.



Sim, mas mesmo assim o sinal é fraco. Terei de pensar em soluções..


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> 100 metros _*em campo aberto*_.



Na realidade em campo aberto, testei a minha e fui a mais de 250metros sem problemas, não tinha mais campo aberto


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Fev 2014 às 13:53)

AndréFrade disse:


> Montei hoje a estação na nova casa (É no Montijo, mas numa região mais longe do rio) e é uma pena dizerem que a transmissão da PCE é de até 100 metros quando não é. O prédio não tem 100 metros de altura, e não apanha sinal na parte da casa que mais quero. Terá de ser movida para outra parte do telhado, vamos ver.



Sei de quem tenha uma PCE, no telhado do 5º andar e transmite para o interior do 1º andar...mas andou a ampliar as antenas


----------



## vmax69 (22 Mar 2014 às 12:35)

boas,
uma questão para um noob na matéria.
Na relação preço/qualidade existe mais alguma estação dentro destes valores/qualidade?

Quem tem esta estação, poderá dar-me a sua opnião nem que seja por PM, só para não encher o tópico, mas por mim, sendo por aqui ainda melhor.


----------



## CptRena (22 Mar 2014 às 13:56)

As novas estações PCE FWS-20 têm o defeito de usarem um higrómetro resistivo em vez do que utilizavam antigamente, que era capacitivo.

Também apresentam alguns problemas com o sinal, mas isso também vai depender do local onde instalar e dos obstáculos e distância que houverem entre o termohigrómetro (emissor) e a consola (receptor).

O preço penso que é ≈100€ ( link), depende de onde comprar (eu como nunca comprei, não tenho certezas). Os colegas aqui no fórum que a adquiriram, poderão dar mais informação.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Mar 2014 às 17:22)

Tenho PCE logo com 4 anos sem problemas, no fim desta nova PCE


----------



## vmax69 (30 Mar 2014 às 12:58)

Estou com um problema, instalei o Cumulus e tenho o seguinte erro:
30-03-2014 12:57:14 : Lost sensor contact!!!
Julgo que seja porque os aparelhos estejam a uma distância que nem sempre se conseguem ligar...
Mas eu tenho a consola a uns 30 metros da estação e só tenho uma parede pelo meio.
Alguem poderá ajudar?


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Mar 2014 às 13:58)

vmax69 disse:


> Estou com um problema, instalei o Cumulus e tenho o seguinte erro:
> 30-03-2014 12:57:14 : Lost sensor contact!!!
> Julgo que seja porque os aparelhos estejam a uma distância que nem sempre se conseguem ligar...
> Mas eu tenho a consola a uns 30 metros da estação e só tenho uma parede pelo meio.
> Alguem poderá ajudar?



Não será pela distancia, que RS tens/fizeste?


----------



## vmax69 (30 Mar 2014 às 16:18)

Não fiz nada. Montei o que vinha na caixa. Mas o erro começou logo na altura que instalei o cumulus.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Mar 2014 às 17:36)

vmax69 disse:


> Não fiz nada. Montei o que vinha na caixa. Mas o erro começou logo na altura que instalei o cumulus.


Perguntei por isso mesmo, se instalaste o de origem e sem um RS, já apanhou chuva?


----------



## vmax69 (30 Mar 2014 às 17:45)

Hoje sim, mas o erro ja comecou ontem, sem chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2014 às 16:10)

boa tarde
Tenho uma  W8681-solar e hoje de manhã  aconteceu-me um problema com o sensor de humidade..









O sensor registou 10% de HR mas deveria ter registado 100%... não sei é se regista 100% ou só vai aos 99%.

-Outro problema que tenho reparado é que a radiação solar mesmo de noite fica nos 4w/m2 , quando deveria registar 0w/m2.

Se alguém me conseguir ajudar resolver/compreender estes problemas agradeço.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2014 às 00:27)

Só vai aos 99%. Isso é um problema muito típico das transmissões destas estações, infelizmente o sinal rádio é de má qualidade. Usando o Cumulus, no menu "Configuration", e de seguida "Calibration", na zona onde diz "Spike Removal", estão várias caixas para especificar a *diferença* entre dois valores para o programa considerar erro e isso não acontecer nos dados. Por exemplo, meter "10" na humidade, significaria que uma diferença de 10% ou maior seria ignorada e não se reflectiria nos gráficos nem nos extremos, ou seja, se a humidade de repente fosse dos 99 para os 70, essa leitura seria ignorada. O mesmo aconteceria com 99 e 10 claro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2014 às 01:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Só vai aos 99%. Isso é um problema muito típico das transmissões destas estações, infelizmente o sinal rádio é de má qualidade. Usando o Cumulus, no menu "Configuration", e de seguida "Calibration", na zona onde diz "Spike Removal", estão várias caixas para especificar a *diferença* entre dois valores para o programa considerar erro e isso não acontecer nos dados. Por exemplo, meter "10" na humidade, significaria que uma diferença de 10% ou maior seria ignorada e não se reflectiria nos gráficos nem nos extremos, ou seja, se a humidade de repente fosse dos 99 para os 70, essa leitura seria ignorada. O mesmo aconteceria com 99 e 10 claro.



Obrigado pela ajuda !!


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jul 2014 às 08:55)

O curioso é que só falhou na HR, geralmente falha um digito em todos os dados dessa comunicação, o que não foi o caso...
Na minha só aconteceu isso uma vez, no seu inicio, +- 4 anos


----------



## pedro-silva (31 Jul 2014 às 17:55)

Boas,
Estou a pensar em comprar esta estação, mas tenho uma dúvida que me impede de avançar com a compra.
Moro num prédio familiar de 2 andares, a minha casa é no r/chão e os sensores vão ficar no cimo do prédio, que será como se fosse o 3 andar.
Sendo assim, gostava de saber se os sensores não perdem sinal até à estação que vai ficar no r/chao...
Se o sinal não for forte o suficiente, existe alguma alternativa? Dá para ligar por cabo?
Cumps.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (25 Ago 2014 às 13:35)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O problema não são interferências, é mesmo a falta de qualidade do material utilizado! Em cerca de 2,5 anos de uso já substitui 1 emissor (simplesmente apagou-se), 1 sensor de velocidade do vento (rolamento gripado). Ambos foram substituídos em garantia.
> Neste momento necessito de outro emissor (consola não recebe dados nem a 10 cms) e 1 sensor de direcção do vento (rolamento gripado)! Ou tenho mesmo azar ou isto é mesmo muito fraquinho...



 estou na mesma situação. ja troquei um sensor na garantia e agora la se foi outro. e o pior é que falaram que os novos estao com um sistema de frequencia de transmissao novo. então tem que comprar o sensor mais a console. desisti.


----------



## stormiday (25 Ago 2014 às 23:41)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> estou na mesma situação. ja troquei um sensor na garantia e agora la se foi outro. e o pior é que falaram que os novos estao com um sistema de frequencia de transmissao novo. então tem que comprar o sensor mais a console. desisti.



Boas.
Já me aconteceu a mesma situação dos rolamentos presos tanto no sensor de direção de vento como no anemómetro. A solução foi fácil; se puxarem pelas partes móveis dos sensores elas saem e deixam à vista o tal rolamento.
No meu caso, usei óleo em spray para os desbloquear totalmente (é fácil) e depois apliquei um bocadinho de massa consistente para alta temperatura (para que não derreta quando faz muito calor) e problemas resolvidos.

Abraço.


----------



## stormiday (25 Ago 2014 às 23:44)

pedro-silva disse:


> Boas,
> Estou a pensar em comprar esta estação, mas tenho uma dúvida que me impede de avançar com a compra.
> Moro num prédio familiar de 2 andares, a minha casa é no r/chão e os sensores vão ficar no cimo do prédio, que será como se fosse o 3 andar.
> Sendo assim, gostava de saber se os sensores não perdem sinal até à estação que vai ficar no r/chao...
> ...



Olá Pedro.

Eu também tenho uma PCE e tenho 2 consolas. Eu vivo no segundo andar e posso levar a minha consola ao r/c para ver se apanha.

Depois digo qualquer coisa.


----------



## pedro-silva (12 Fev 2015 às 13:33)

Boas stormiday...  Sempre conseguiste fazer o teste?


----------



## Meteolouco (12 Fev 2015 às 14:24)

stormiday disse:


> Olá Pedro.
> 
> Eu também tenho uma PCE e tenho 2 consolas. Eu vivo no segundo andar e posso levar a minha consola ao r/c para ver se apanha.
> 
> Depois digo qualquer coisa.



Boa tarde Pedro também tenho uma há cerca 2 meses, o que te posso dizer é que tenho a sorte de ter o sotão por baixo da estação meteorológica a cerca de 10 metros distancia aqui sim não há problemas nenhuns mas quando tinha a consola em casa no 2andar quase todos os dias perdia a ligação e ás vezes ficava uma hora e mais sem ligação, o problema desta estação a meu ver é que o sinal é muito fraco mas claro que esta é a minha opinião, agora tenho isto sempre a dar sem problemas no sotão, qualquer coisa diz abraço


----------



## Meteolouco (12 Fev 2015 às 14:26)

já gora alguem teve problemas com o anenometro desta estação? é que o meu não regista a velocidade vento e já pedi a substituição do mesmo há 15 dias e nada disseram que tinha esperar que não tinham em stock, obrigado desde já


----------



## Meteolouco (24 Fev 2015 às 13:42)

ontem passou-se algo estranho mas que já sei o que é ou seja o pluviometro registou precipitação a mais o que se deveu ao muito vento que se fez sentir e que abana um pouco as conchas do mesmo, certo? alguém me pode esclarecer sobre isto? alguma outra sugestão?


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2015 às 13:50)

Tentar ficar o mastro o melhor possível, e também o suporte onde está o pluviómetro, usar espias para isso. Ou se possível colocar o pluviómetro bem seguro numa superfície plana (chaminé com tecto raso por exemplo).


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Fev 2015 às 13:50)

Meteolouco disse:


> ontem passou-se algo estranho mas que já sei o que é ou seja o pluviometro registou precipitação a mais o que se deveu ao muito vento que se fez sentir e que abana um pouco as conchas do mesmo, certo? alguém me pode esclarecer sobre isto? alguma outra sugestão?



Porque o mastro não está bem fixo.


----------



## Meteolouco (24 Fev 2015 às 13:58)

O mastro está bem fixo mas ontem foi demais o vento e mesmo assim abanou um pouco nunca tinha acontecido mas já vi que se vierem outra vez estes ventos irá acontecer o mesmo..já pensei mudar o pluviometro para o chão do terraço do prédio mesmo ao lado da estação a 2 metros....algum problema se fizer isso???


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2015 às 14:51)

Se estiver sem obstáculos à volta como paredes, não há problema.


----------

